# Verbietet die Horde!



## Ohrensammler (14. März 2008)

In Folge wird ein Interview wiedergegeben, welches das Onlinemagazin mmorpgmagz (www.mmorpgmagz.org) in den letzten Wochen mit einem Abgeordneten einer konservativen bayrischen Partei geführt hat. Dieser möchte namentlich ungenannt bleiben.

MMORPGMAGZ: Unserer erste Frage, Herr Abgeordneter bezieht sich auf die Tatsache, dass sie ihren Namen nicht nennen wollen. Was ist der Grund?

Abgeordneter: Nun, im Laufe unserer Untersuchungen wurde mir mehrfach ein „Raid“ auf meine Villa am Ammersee angedroht. Solange wir nicht wissen, was diese Drohung zu bedeuten hat, möchte ich unerkannt bleiben.

MMORPGMAGZ: Ist es richtig, dass sie WOW wegen Gewaltinhalten verbieten wollen?

Abgeordneter: Ein klares nein. Wir haben uns mit diesem Spiel intensiv auseinandergesetzt, da es einen hohe Zahl Spieler in Deutschland gibt.
Wir haben dabei festgestellt, dass das Spiel überwiegend in der Fantasie- und Märchenwelt angesiedelt ist. Gewaltdarstellungen sind auf ein Minimum reduziert.

MMORPGMAGZ: Aber dennoch fordern sie Verbote im Zusammenhang mit WOW.

Abgeordneter: In der Tat. Die von mir bescheinigte Harmlosigkeit bezieht sich ausdrücklich nicht auf die Fraktion der Horde.(lacht) bitte nicht verwechseln mit der Fraktion der SPD im Landtag (lacht ausgiebig) 
Ich plane daher die Fraktion der Horde im Rahmen des Jugendschutzes verbieten zu lassen.

MMORPGMAGZ: Worin liegt ihre Meinung nach der Unterschied?

Abgeordneter: Die Fraktion der Allianz bietet den meist jugendlichen Spielern von WOW positive Identifikationsfiguren. Neben Menschen sind dies Zwerge, Däumlinge und Elfen...

MMORPGMAGZ: (unterbricht).. Gnome und Nachtelfen Herr Abgeordneter

Abgeordneter: Wie auch immer, auf jeden Fall positive Figuren aus einer den Jugendlichen vertrauten Mythologie. Besonders positiv möchte ich die Figur des Paladin, also des christlichen Gotteskriegers, hervorheben, der mir persönlich besonders gut gefallen hat. Über solchen Figuren werden Jugendliche mit den religiösen und ethischen Werten unserer Kultur vertraut gemacht.

MMORPGMAGZ: Bei der Fraktion Horde sehen sie aber Gefahren?

Abgeordneter: Massive Gefahren sogar. Im Gegensatz zu den positiven Figuren der Allianz identifizieren sich die jugendlichen Spieler hier mit Stiermonstern, Ogern..

MMORPGMAGZ: (unterbricht)..Orcs Herr Abgeordneter.

Abgeordneter:..meinetwegen Orcs, Trollen und sogar Zombies. Dazu kommt eine Rasse von Blutelfen, die als weibliche Spielfigur sexuell unangemessen freizügig begekleidet wird, bzw. als männliche Spielfigur homoerotische Neigung bei Jugendlichen hervorrufen könnte.
Als Gipfel der Perversion ist man mit einer Zombiespielfigur sogar in der Lage, andere Spielfiguren zu essen. Unglaublich. (schüttelt sich)

MMORPGMAGZ: Glaube sie nicht, dass die Spieler in der Lage sind comichafte Spielinhalte von der Realität zu trennen.

Abgeordneter: Ich musste im Zuge unserer Untersuchung miterleben, wie ein Spieler der Horde von der Polizei aus seiner völlig vermüllten Wohnung geholt wurde. Er war höchst aggressiv  und rief er immer wieder Unsinniges wie : „Wo ist der Tank ich hab Aggro“ Dabei versuchte er mit zwei lila bemalten Messern auf die Polizisten loszugehen. So etwas möchte ich nicht noch einmal erleben müssen.(schüttelt sich erneut)
Hier werden Jugendlichen in einem Prozess der Ablösung vom Elternhaus und der Findung eines neuen Systems von Gut und Böse Werte angeboten die nicht zumutbar sind. Wir werden diesem Treiben nicht länger tatenlos zusehen. (wedelt aufgeregt mit dem Zeigefinger)

MMORPGMAGZ: Aber das Spiel lebt doch im Wesentlichen von der Existenz dieser beiden Fraktionen.

Abgeordneter: Wir wollen den Hersteller ja auch nicht zwingen, dieses System aufzugeben. Er hat jederzeit die Möglichkeit, die Hordenfraktion zu ändern. Ich persönlich würde Figuren vorschlagen, die ebenfalls in unserem Kulturkreis positiv besetzt sind. Gut geeignet wären beispielsweise Feen, Engel oder Heinzelmännchen. Vielleicht ja sogar Politiker (lacht herzhaft)


----------



## DerHenne (14. März 2008)

Sehr schön, das ist geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ich auch glaube, dass da ein wenig die Fantasie mit jemandem durchgegangen ist, aber toll wäre die Vorstellung schon - statt freizügigen Blutelfinnen freizügige Merkels, statt Tauren und Orcs Becks und Gabriels  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann würde ich sogar zur Horde wechseln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (14. März 2008)

Höhrt sich eig. recht erfunden an... Und wenn das stimmt dann, Oh mein gott! Was für ein Politiker ist das denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don vom See (14. März 2008)

~Schmunzel~


----------



## Dröms (14. März 2008)

hm klingt igentwie nicht glaubhaft aber naja es kommt wie es kommt


----------



## Lantana28 (14. März 2008)

Soll das jetzt nen Fake sein? 

NEE; aber ohne Flachs udn Krümmel bekommen sie eh net durchgesetzt, ich denke Blizz hat sich gegen sowas, definitiv abgesichert


mfg Lantanah, lothar, KdL


----------



## Krendel (14. März 2008)

Lantana28 schrieb:


> Soll das jetzt nen Fake sein?


Genau wegen dieser fragen muss ich dir sagen, lieber Ohrensammler:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muradin2 (14. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> In Folge wird ein Interview wiedergegeben, welches das Onlinemagazin mmorpgmagz (www.mmorpgmagz.org) in den letzten Wochen mit einem Abgeordneten einer konservativen bayrischen Partei geführt hat. Dieser möchte namentlich ungenannt bleiben.
> 
> MMORPGMAGZ: Unserer erste Frage, Herr Abgeordneter bezieht sich auf die Tatsache, dass sie ihren Namen nicht nennen wollen. Was ist der Grund?
> 
> ...





Interessantes Interview. 
Also, kurz nach dem Aufstehen ist es es doch erheiternd, sowas zu lesen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Besonders den Spruch mit den männlichen Blutelfen und den homoerotischen Neigungen ist ja mal der Hammer. xD


----------



## Antika-Madmortem (14. März 2008)

joa man kann zumindest drüber lächeln


----------



## Honoris (14. März 2008)

wenn die seite die du angibst wenigstens geben würde... ^^ aber so denk ich hat da wohl jemand ein problem mit der horde weil er wohl immer umgehaun wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoeMT384 (14. März 2008)

Ahhh... endlich wieder ein super Beitrag des Sammlers der Ohren ;-)

Sowas erhellt meinen Tag. 

Vor allem find ich die Leute gut, die es nicht kapieren und sich aufregen und flamen ;-)

Weiter so! (Ohrensammler mein ich... nicht die Flamer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

MfG
Moe


----------



## Krendel (14. März 2008)

Honoris schrieb:


> wenn die seite die du angibst wenigstens geben würde... ^^ aber so denk ich hat da wohl jemand ein problem mit der horde weil er wohl immer umgehaun wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Man muss nichts dagegen haben, um drüber zu parodieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (14. März 2008)

Ohrensammler:

a) zu viel Fantasy (ok das mag ich xD)
b) zu viel Zeit?^^

c) Ich find den Text haaammmmerrrr!!!!


----------



## Scharamo (14. März 2008)

ALso ich finde das echt witzig... Aber bin voll dafür das die Horde durch politiker ersetzt wird... wenigstens für 2 wochen... Danach würde mir was fehlen... 

Man sieht sich im BG.


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. März 2008)

Honoris schrieb:


> wenn die seite die du angibst wenigstens geben würde... ^^ aber so denk ich hat da wohl jemand ein problem mit der horde weil er wohl immer umgehaun wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Juhu  Erfolg, das erste Mal das mir unterstellt wird was gegen die Horde zu haben *feier*


----------



## McFly215 (14. März 2008)

Ah, das ist nun der Thread, der die Horde mal ein bissl ran nimmt, nach dem bei deinem Fragebogen so viele Allies geweint haben wie unfair der ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt müssten eigentlich die Hordies damit anfangen...


----------



## Necrolord (14. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Abgeordneter: Nun, im Laufe unserer Untersuchungen wurde mir mehrfach ein „Raid“ auf meine Villa am Ammersee angedroht. Solange wir nicht wissen, was diese Drohung zu bedeuten hat, möchte ich unerkannt bleiben.



leute komt mal klar, als ob das echt wäre^^


----------



## Useyl (14. März 2008)

Mmmh teilweise was wahres dran ...

männliche Blutelfen ... au ja, da hat er recht
weibliche Blutelfen ...*sabber ... auch recht ^^

aber die Story mit dem Durchgeknallten erachte ich als sehr weit hergeholt ..


aber im ganzen sehr geil , obs nun so gewesen ist oder net 


thx für die lustigen minuten an diesem verregneten Vormittag


Als Orc sag ich nur folgendes ... siehe Fußzeile


----------



## RockyHorror (14. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Gut geeignet wären beispielsweise Feen, Engel oder Heinzelmännchen. Vielleicht ja sogar Politiker (lacht herzhaft)



"Und was spielst du so? ... Nen 70er Heinzelmännchen Jäger ..."


Ich glaub mehr muss man nicht sagen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## agamja (14. März 2008)

wie war das noch
jeder nach seiner fasson

da kann schwul werden wer will mir egal^^

schöner beitrag ohrensammler... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reylyon (14. März 2008)

made my day lol


----------



## Omidas (14. März 2008)

Wieder mal ein solch schöner Thread.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Immer wieder lustig und erheiternd diese Beiträge. Und jetzt freue ich mich
darauf die Antworten ala "Stimmt doch nie im Leben" zu lesen. Kamen ja
schon ein paar und wird sicher noch einige geben.

Im Interesse der geistigen reife einiger Poster hoffe ich nur, das die 
meisten diesen Thread nur deswegen missverstehen um die Gegenseite
"Man bist du blöd, ist doch nur Ironie" anzustacheln um dem Thema den
von allen geliebten sachlichen und freundlichen Ton zu verleihen.

In diesem Sinne: Flame On


----------



## Slaiyne (14. März 2008)

Wenns Feen gibt wechsel ich zur Horde. Dan darf ich die ganze Zeit mit einem Zauberstab in der Hand duch die Gegend tänzeln.


----------



## fre_k (14. März 2008)

hehe, der typ mit den lila messern is ja wohl zu viel. xD
hätte ja einfach in die verstolenheit gehen können ^^ (wird ja wohl n schurke gewesen sein)..


----------



## Elrigh (14. März 2008)

Mhm...Paladine der den jugendlichen bekannten Mythologie...das klingt mir sehr sehr rechts...und als Paladin distanziere ich mich definitiv davon ^^


----------



## Honigtöpfchen (14. März 2008)

zu geil!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also mein tag ist jetzt auf jeden fall gerettet^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bløødrain (14. März 2008)

LOL!!!
jo,made my day! xD


----------



## BimmBamm (14. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Abgeordneter: Wie auch immer, auf jeden Fall positive Figuren aus einer den Jugendlichen vertrauten Mythologie. Besonders positiv möchte ich die Figur des Paladin, also des christlichen Gotteskriegers, hervorheben, der mir persönlich besonders gut gefallen hat. Über solchen Figuren werden Jugendliche mit den religiösen und ethischen Werten unserer Kultur vertraut gemacht.



Dabei habe ich mich am meisten weggeschrien (obwohl in diesem Licht unser "Leroy" geradezu als "Selbstmordattentäter" erscheint). Allerdings holt die Realität die Satire fast ein: 

"Bevor ich in der Pause dem Referenten meine Fragen stellen kann, spricht ihn ein Mann mittleren Alters an. Er bedankt sich bei Dr. Trudewind und weist ihn darauf hin, dass es seiner Ansicht nach eine weitere "ganz bedrohliche Entwicklung" gebe, um die man sich unbedingt kümmern müsse. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt weiß ich nicht, dass der Mann Pastor ist, aber sein Ton lässt mich bereits so etwas ahnen. Er warnt vor Spielen, die den Kindern "gefährliche Religionen" nahebringen und führt "Shadow Man" als Beispiel an, da es den Kindern Voodoo-Magie vermittle."

(siehe http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/4/4147/1.html - Erik Möller besucht die Jahrestagung der BPjS. Da bleibt das Lachen im Halse stecken).

Bimmbamm


----------



## Krendel (14. März 2008)

Elrigh schrieb:


> Mhm...Paladine der den jugendlichen bekannten Mythologie...das klingt mir sehr sehr rechts...und als Paladin distanziere ich mich definitiv davon ^^





> Besonders positiv möchte ich die Figur des Paladin, also des christlichen Gotteskriegers, hervorheben



"Christlicher Gotteskrieger" entspringt also genau welcher Mythologie?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mickiavelli (14. März 2008)

Geil geschrieben @ TE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ralonsi (14. März 2008)

Abgeordneter: Ich musste im Zuge unserer Untersuchung miterleben, wie ein Spieler der Horde von der Polizei aus seiner völlig vermüllten Wohnung geholt wurde. Er war höchst aggressiv und rief er immer wieder Unsinniges wie : „Wo ist der Tank ich hab Aggro“ Dabei versuchte er mit zwei lila bemalten Messern auf die Polizisten loszugehen. So etwas möchte ich nicht noch einmal erleben müssen.(schüttelt sich erneut)
Hier werden Jugendlichen in einem Prozess der Ablösung vom Elternhaus und der Findung eines neuen Systems von Gut und Böse Werte angeboten die nicht zumutbar sind. Wir werden diesem Treiben nicht länger tatenlos zusehen. (wedelt aufgeregt mit dem Zeigefinge


det is ja mal ein kracher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Romadour (14. März 2008)

Hi..

hehe, Netter Beitrag!

Die Stelle mit dem Raid auf seine Villa fand ich am witzigsten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber wenn man denn mal nen 40000 Mann Raid aufs Kanzleramt macht , bin ich dabei!

Bisl Buff Food einpacken , vorher dat Gladi Set farmen und beim Rennen "Für die Horde!" brühlen..

Oh man... Ich kann nur hoffen das das wirklich ein Fake ist, unbelievable!

MfG Rom


----------



## hellspy (14. März 2008)

"Wo ist der Tank, ich hab Aggro!"

einfach nur zu geil... ; )


----------



## Kujon (14. März 2008)

hahaha^^

genial - vorallem der zugemüllte suchti mit lila angemalten messern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



top, weiter so ^^


----------



## Scharamo (14. März 2008)

Romadour schrieb:


> Aber wenn man denn mal nen 40000 Mann Raid aufs Kanzleramt macht , bin ich dabei!
> 
> Bisl Buff Food einpacken , vorher dat Gladi Set farmen und beim Rennen "Für die Horde!" brühlen..
> 
> MfG Rom



 OMG ! naja das würde den Plotikern sicher kein stoff gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 total krank... 

BIn dabei... auch wenn ich alli zocke


----------



## Jaqenhgar (14. März 2008)

ja wirklich lustig zu lesen, nicht schlecht.
das traurige is halt nur, dass es politiker gibt (ja, sogar welche die auch was zu sagen haben) denen soetwas zuzutrauen wäre. also in der heutigen welt is das für mich durchaus vorstellbar das solche aussagen von der politik kommen.


----------



## Unique21k (14. März 2008)

sehr nett geschrieben ohrensammler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab grad keine zeit alle antworten zu lesen aber ich glaub da gibt es/wird es welche geben die das echt glauben ;D


----------



## Tribola93 (14. März 2008)

Ich raide mit auf seine Villa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanknix (14. März 2008)

Mald wieder ein Top Beitrag von ohresammler, danke da du mir so oft den Tag rettest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -PuRity- (14. März 2008)

hellspy schrieb:


> "Wo ist der Tank, ich hab Aggro!"
> 
> einfach nur zu geil... ; )



Jup, an der Stelle musste ich sogar lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Amüsant geschrieben, hat mir den Tag etwas erheitert, thx dafür  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamozz (14. März 2008)

Leider unglaubwürdig da es so kurz ist und kaum irgendwelche (für mich jedenfalls) pointen drinne sind.


Aber: N1c3 try  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## o0Miller0o (14. März 2008)

> Ich musste im Zuge unserer Untersuchung miterleben, wie ein Spieler der Horde von der Polizei aus seiner völlig vermüllten Wohnung geholt wurde. Er war höchst aggressiv und rief er immer wieder Unsinniges wie : „Wo ist der Tank ich hab Aggro“ Dabei versuchte er mit zwei lila bemalten Messern auf die Polizisten loszugehen.



*hihi*

made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leerox (14. März 2008)

kommt mir komisch vor aber witzige geschichte wens erfunden ist oder HC wenns wahr ist


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. März 2008)

Unique21k schrieb:


> sehr nett geschrieben ohrensammler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Inzwischen kaum noch, ich muss mal nen neuen Account aufmachen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caliostra (14. März 2008)

Genialer Text, teilweise geniale Kommentare ... aber wie in jeder guten Satire steckt ein Körnchen Wahrheit drin, da es ja ein paar Politiker gibt, die zwar nicht die Horde, aber Spiele mit Gewaltinhalt verbieten wollen. Das Gesetz soll unter dem Deckmantel des Jugendschutz laufen, und wird im Sommer verabschiedet. Und wir wollen bitte auch nicht unseren netten Herrn Christian Pfeiffer vergessen, dessen Herzenswunsch es ist, WoW entweder erst ab 18 frei zu geben oder ganz zu verbieten .......... 

Aber auf jeden Fall 10/10 Ohrensammler, bitte mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seridan (14. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Er war höchst aggressiv  und rief er immer wieder Unsinniges wie : „Wo ist der Tank ich hab Aggro“ Dabei versuchte er mit zwei lila bemalten Messern auf die Polizisten loszugehen. So etwas möchte ich nicht noch einmal erleben müssen.(schüttelt sich erneut)




haha geil bin bei der arbeit und es freut mich immer son text zu lesen danke dir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heavy-metal (14. März 2008)

bin zwar selber ally, aber.... ich finde der typ hat bestimmt ally gespielt und wurd zu oft gegankt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:p


----------



## Grimmrog (14. März 2008)

Ok, er ist wahrscheinlich von der CDU,

aber wenn ich den Scheiß lese -.-

Däumlinge -.- Oger -.- Ja da hat sich wer mal wieder seeeeeehr mit der Materie über die depbattiert wird beschäftigt.

Und juhuuu, Feen udn Engel bei der Horde, jetz sind wir im billig Asia MMORPG - vor allem wie will er dann noch rechtfertigen, daß sich die Negel mit den Menschen kloppen, könnte sein, daß dann der Papst noch auf die Barrikaden geht.

Naja und wer die Draenei mal gesehen hat, speziell Krieger und Hunter (letzteren hat meine Freundin) da ist ja auch nich mehr viel Rüssi um den Oberkörper.

Ich glaub manch ein Abgeordneter bekommt zu viel Geld für zuwenig arbeitszeit, so daß die aus Langerweile anfangen rumzusoinnen. Solche Leute sollte man in der Politik verbieten, denn die haben weitaus größere Probleme um die sie sich kümmern sollten.

Das shclimme an der Geshcichte ist, das die ja doch wahr ist. denn es gibt kaum pointen in der Politik, 2. nicht vergessen, Politiker sind genau so, sie labbern Müll über etwas von dem Sie keine AHnung haben. Mag fake sein, aber so kann das sicher 1:1 passieren in nem Interview.
--> wer mal öfter vom Crap Tv rüberschaltet auf andere Sachen wird verstehen was ich meine.


----------



## Suina (14. März 2008)

Wo ist mein Heinzelmännchen-pala mit dem ich bei jedem raid über gott und den christentum nachdenken kann statt den MT zu heilen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 rofl


----------



## Frostmagier/Gilneas (14. März 2008)

lol. ich bin hordi und fühle mich irgendwie angegriffen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich glaube den muss man in die klapse stecken. und das mit den politikern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  lol. aber es gibt halt menschen, die einfach ein bisschen balabala sind. einfach geiler text  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> Ok, er ist wahrscheinlich von der CDU,
> 
> aber wenn ich den Scheiß lese -.-
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Junge, das ist ein Fake....


----------



## Tolan (14. März 2008)

MoeMT384 schrieb:


> Ahhh... endlich wieder ein super Beitrag des Sammlers der Ohren ;-)
> 
> Sowas erhellt meinen Tag.
> 
> ...


Nein nicht aufhören mit flamen das ist doch gerade der Witz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Grüsse


----------



## Tanknix (14. März 2008)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> Ok, er ist wahrscheinlich von der CDU,
> 
> aber wenn ich den Scheiß lese -.-
> 
> ...



Dir ist aber schon klar das es gefaked ist oder?? Ohresammler ist für solche Threads bekannt.

Ausserdem wurde gesagt, das es ein Bayerischer Politiker ist, hmm, welche Partei gibt es in Bayern nicht?? Richtig, die CDU!!

Also, lesen, denken, schreiben und nicht das genie raushängen das man nicht ist.

BTT: Ohrensammler, ich will ein char, äh, ich mein Kind von dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aRrAQ (14. März 2008)

geiles essai^^

danke dafür  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (14. März 2008)

Classic =)


----------



## DaScAn (14. März 2008)

Hammer geil gemacht. Ich habe wieder super gelacht. Danke Ohrensammler


----------



## DaScAn (14. März 2008)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> Ok, er ist wahrscheinlich von der CDU,
> 
> aber wenn ich den Scheiß lese -.-
> 
> ...



Du bist auch ganz helle? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ist ein Fake. Naja


----------



## Deuratis (14. März 2008)

Cool dann mach ich mir nen Politiker, der kann dan wie der Todesritter Symbole in sein Schwert packen. Bloß beim Politiker sinds dan Wahlzettel ^^

FÜR DIE HORDE


----------



## Albigensia (14. März 2008)

> He noch besser wäre doch ein Feen-Schurke....der schleicht dann nicht hinter den gegnern her sondern schwebt...das wäre mal leise...


----------



## Toppax (14. März 2008)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> Ok, er ist wahrscheinlich von der CDU,
> 
> aber wenn ich den Scheiß lese -.-
> 
> ...




mmmmmmhhhhhfffffnnchchchmmmmmmuuuuuuuaaaaahahahahahaHAHAHAHA

thanks, made my day!


----------



## Glohin (14. März 2008)

Hallo Zusammen

Absolut genial.
Hab Muskelkater vom Lachen.
Spitze,vorallem"wo ist der Tank,ich habe Agro"
Super, Ohrensammler,absolut super.
Ich bin zwar selber Horde,aber mann muß auch über sich selbst lachen können.
Gruß Glohin


----------



## Kono (shat) (14. März 2008)

lol zu geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TvP1981 (14. März 2008)

Bekommt ZAM jetzt ne Fee an seine Seite?


----------



## mumba (14. März 2008)

The Best Ever seen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zitat. „Wo ist der Tank ich hab Aggro“ - wie Geil *lmw*

Und Ja, ich gebs zu, Blutelfen rufen in der Tat "Homoerotische Neigungen" in mir hervor -.-

Und Sonntags gehts jetzt auch nicht mehr in die Kirche, werde einfach, von 9 - 11Uhr paar mal "Heiliges Licht" Casten, sollte je genügend als Gotteskrieger ...

Ich will net mehr, das is so dumm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deuratis (14. März 2008)

obwoll nen Ogar zu spielen ist sicher am geilsten würde ich mich irgentwo hinstellen und ihm beim Tanzen zuschauen ^^


----------



## Erital (14. März 2008)

Also diese "Gotteskrieger" waren ja wohl die größten Massenmörder in der Geschichte...^^ und das sich Jugendlich damit positiv indentifizieren sollen... auf jeden fall ne coole Ironie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber bei dem Teil mit dem Lilamesserkerl hab ich mich richtig weggeworfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## razaros (14. März 2008)

ihr seit ein bissel naiv find ich als wenn soein schrott stimmt guckt euch ma andere spiele wie cs oder anderen noch viel brutaleren spielen an wird da soein rummel drum gemacht nööö also abregen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharamo (14. März 2008)

Ohrensammler kann es sein das du dir das nicht selber ausgedacht hast? Mir kommt das so bekonnt vor...


----------



## ink0gnito (14. März 2008)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> Ok, er ist wahrscheinlich von der CDU,
> 
> aber wenn ich den Scheiß lese -.-
> 
> ...





Ich glaub niemand, hat sich so derbst selbst gepwnt wie du mit diesem beitrag....

@Ohrensammler, sehr guter text <: Btw. Jack the Ripper ''fan'' oder woher kommt dein nick?;D


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. März 2008)

Scharamo schrieb:


> Ohrensammler kann es sein das du dir das nicht selber ausgedacht hast? Mir kommt das so bekonnt vor...



Man kann mir viel vorwerfen aber ein Plagiateur bin ich nicht!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ink0gnito schrieb:


> Btw. Jack the Ripper ''fan'' oder woher kommt dein nick?;D



Diablo 1 PvP


----------



## ink0gnito (14. März 2008)

Ich hab zwar auch Diablo 1 gespielt, aber wo kommt das was mit ohrensammler?Ju ich gebs zu, hab Diablo 1 nicht lange gespielt ;/


----------



## mazze3333 (14. März 2008)

n1 fake...

elfen sind gay,,,die sollte m an verbieten,


----------



## Frekii (14. März 2008)

So groß ist der Unteschied zwischen einem weiblichen Ork und Frau Merkel auch nicht.


----------



## Moonnight@Blackrock (14. März 2008)

ok leute es is ein fake, ganz bestimmt(die page gibts net) und keiner würd bei den zombies nich unterbrechen^^

aber trozdem

made my day


----------



## L-MWarFReak (14. März 2008)

genau das selbe wie mit dieser Killerspiel shice...

Nur weil es ein paar ausraster gibt muss man alles sofort verbieten... (verbieten WASSER denn der amokläufer hat unmittelbar vor seiner tat ne flasche wasser getrunken...)

Ich finde das echt sowas von billig... warsch. hat er ma gozockt (ally) und wurde voll von den hordies gegankt^^

Ausserdem was is den dann mit Doom? xD (1,2 war ja frühers sogar verboten aber 3 nicht^^)

Wenn so etwas kommt hör ich sicherlich auf mit wow -.-


LG


----------



## Shênya (14. März 2008)

razaros schrieb:


> ihr seit ein bissel naiv find ich als wenn soein schrott stimmt guckt euch ma andere spiele wie cs oder anderen noch viel brutaleren spielen an wird da soein rummel drum gemacht nööö also abregen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ironie oder selfowned? ^^
wer den text da für real hält dem weiss ich auch nich so ganz zu helfen *frech grins*

@Frekii: der war geil xD Das ganze büro hat mich grad schief angeguckt weil ich nen kleinen lachanfall kriegte wegen dem *hüstel*


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. März 2008)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar auch Diablo 1 gespielt, aber wo kommt das was mit ohrensammler?Ju ich gebs zu, hab Diablo 1 nicht lange gespielt ;/



Nach dem Töten eines Players fiel ein Gegenstand auf den Boden. Dabei handelte es sich um ein Ohr mit dem Namen des Getöteten. Sozusagen als Beweis des Triumphes. Konnte man einsammeln und mit angeben.


----------



## the Huntress (14. März 2008)

Ich dachte erst das wird wieder ein Horde-Flamethread, aber das hätte ich nun nicht erwartet!

Ich wüsste gern welcher Politiker solchen Murks von sich gibt. *g* Ich krieg mich nicht mehr ein vor Lachen! X)


----------



## ink0gnito (14. März 2008)

Seid ihr eig. alle bescheuert?Es ist verdammt nochmal eine geschichte die sich der liebe Ohrensammler ausgedacht habt, aber nein, einige prophezeien den wow untergang, einige schreien ''FAKE FAKE kann niemals wahrsein!!111einself'' und nur ein kleiner teil raffts?


----------



## BaalTomekk (14. März 2008)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar auch Diablo 1 gespielt, aber wo kommt das was mit ohrensammler?Ju ich gebs zu, hab Diablo 1 nicht lange gespielt ;/



Wenn man in D1 nen anderen Spieler getötet hat, ist ein Ohr von dem gedroppt, das man als Trophäe behalten konnte. Das besagte dann "Ohr von <Spielername>" und darunter Level und Klasse. Manche sind da zum Teil mit dem ganzen Inventar voller Ohren rumgegurkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DoNsen (14. März 2008)

Hab den Thread nicht gelesen, aber:

In Märchen gibt es keine Monster? Alles klar, afk so gut wie jedes Märchenbuch verbrennen.

mfg


----------



## Shênya (14. März 2008)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Seid ihr eig. alle bescheuert?Es ist verdammt nochmal eine geschichte die sich der liebe Ohrensammler ausgedacht habt, aber nein, einige prophezeien den wow untergang, einige schreien ''FAKE FAKE kann niemals wahrsein!!111einself'' und nur ein kleiner teil raffts?



/sign 

und das macht den thread erst recht lustig ^^


----------



## The_Rugbywarrior (14. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Abgeordneter: Nun, im Laufe unserer Untersuchungen wurde mir mehrfach ein „Raid“ auf meine Villa am Ammersee angedroht.




Ich bin bei dem Raid dabei^^


----------



## jekyll_do (14. März 2008)

Ich finde das "Interview" ist ein humoristisches Highlight.


----------



## Shênya (14. März 2008)

The_Rugbywarrior schrieb:


> Ich bin bei dem Raid dabei^^



ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Als fiese kleine gnom hexerin O.o


----------



## Syroxx_2007 (14. März 2008)

Don schrieb:


> ~Schmunzel~



QFT


----------



## Shênya (14. März 2008)

Syroxx_2007 schrieb:


> QFT



QFT = ??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (14. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das heißt Däumling!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Härja (14. März 2008)

das<schlimme<is<ja<leider,<bis<zu<nem<bestimmten<punkt<könnte<man<des<glauben^^
(sry<irgendwas<hartnäckiges<blockiert<mein<space<-.-)


----------



## Shênya (14. März 2008)

the schrieb:


> Das heißt Däumling!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



verzeih! Natürlich als fiese kleine däumlingshexerin. (besser so?)


----------



## Flapp (14. März 2008)

Hallo ich bin Flapp und spiele ein Stiermonster.

Was spielst du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ink0gnito (14. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> QFT = ???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Quote for true/truth <:


----------



## Satyra (14. März 2008)

Sehr geil ausgedacht. Hab trotz das ich Horde spiele sehr herzhaft gelacht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bitte mehr davon!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (14. März 2008)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Quote for true/truth <:



^^ danke Dir.


----------



## Asoriel (14. März 2008)

Hehe, klasse gemacht Ohrensammler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich musste echt schmunzeln als ich das gelesen hab, weiter so!! =)


----------



## Jim Jakal (14. März 2008)

weibliche Nachtelfe sind aber auch aufreizend^^ nur das bei denen hände und füße komisch aussehen... Neuer Termin: Raid auf den Landtag^^


----------



## Neradox (14. März 2008)

Hehe, die Story ist echt lustig.
Deine Beiträge sind immer wieder sehr unterhaltsam, bitte bleibe dabei^^.


----------



## Useyl (14. März 2008)

RockyHorror schrieb:


> "Und was spielst du so? ... Nen 70er Heinzelmännchen Jäger ..."
> Ich glaub mehr muss man nicht sagen ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Der war gut ... Stelle es mir grad bildlich vor *vom stuhl fall vor lachen 


greetz


----------



## Aschingrai (14. März 2008)

Obs echt ist oder nicht sei dahingestellt, aber witzig (im sinne von lächerlich) ist es alle mal ; )


----------



## woggly4 (14. März 2008)

Unlustig 0/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schumzeln musste ich schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (14. März 2008)

woggly4 schrieb:


> Unlustig 0/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



unlustig 0/10
lustig 10/10

so gemeint oder? ansonsten haste die 1 vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siilverberg (14. März 2008)

Der vergleich Paladin Cristlicher Krieger ist echt zu köstlich wobei arthas der vorzeige Crist wäre^^


----------



## Guibärchen (14. März 2008)

JA, danke .
sehr schön gemacht!
fals es von dir is, hast meinen lob, gut nachgestellt!


----------



## Sarthek (14. März 2008)

also ich bin ja immer noch dafür die Politiker durch die Horde zu ersetzen und nicht umgekehrt. Thrall wär n Super Bundeskanzler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -dekagepe- (14. März 2008)

i <3 ohrensammler...

mehr kann ich dazu nimmer sagen^^...wieder mal köstlich (was auch teilweise auf die comments zutrifft)

ich will MEHR  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gallero (14. März 2008)

so ein schwachsinn als ob männliche blutelfen schwul machen würden entweder ist man schwul oder nicht aber man WIRD es nicht! und voallem wie war das mit kuhmonstern?! die tauren sind mal wohl die friedlichste rasse
von allen! der is nur sauer auf die horde weil er im pvp immer abloost da bleibt nur noch eins zu sagen:
KACKB00N


----------



## Riane (14. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Abgeordneter: Ich musste im Zuge unserer Untersuchung miterleben, wie ein Spieler der Horde von der Polizei aus seiner völlig vermüllten Wohnung geholt wurde. *Er war höchst aggressiv  und rief er immer wieder Unsinniges wie : „Wo ist der Tank ich hab Aggro“ Dabei versuchte er mit zwei lila bemalten Messern auf die Polizisten loszugehen. So etwas möchte ich nicht noch einmal erleben müssen*.(schüttelt sich erneut)
> Hier werden Jugendlichen in einem Prozess der Ablösung vom Elternhaus und der Findung eines neuen Systems von Gut und Böse Werte angeboten die nicht zumutbar sind. Wir werden diesem Treiben nicht länger tatenlos zusehen. (wedelt aufgeregt mit dem Zeigefinger)



Aaaaahahaha.. ;D Ich lach mich schlapp.. des ist echt das geilste am ganzen Text! ;D Sehr, sehr nice!!!


----------



## Gumbie (14. März 2008)

ohne die horde wird es langweilig


----------



## -dekagepe- (14. März 2008)

Gallero schrieb:


> so ein schwachsinn als ob männliche blutelfen schwul machen würden entweder ist man schwul oder nicht aber man WIRD es nicht! und voallem wie war das mit kuhmonstern?! die tauren sind mal wohl die friedlichste rasse
> von allen! der is nur sauer auf die horde weil er im pvp immer abloost da bleibt nur noch eins zu sagen:
> KACKB00N



hahahaha - ich lach mir nen ast...

ach armer ohrensammler, erst wird ihm nach dem "fraktions-psycho-test" vorgeworfen ally-feindlich zu sein...und nun das hier...oh, man, bitte auf hören, ich kann nicht mehr *lachtränen wegwischt*

he herzchen, bei aller liebe: achte mal mehr auf deine wortwahl...

*reicht kekse und milch, sowie die definition von ironie rum*


----------



## Nekrit (14. März 2008)

tja also einer der sagt "wo is der tank ich hab aggro" poder beamte mit einem messer attackiert der hat siocher 72stunden am stück gespielt und is nimma ganz bei sich

ausserdem,  blutelfen sind doch nicht sexuell oder was der da geschrieben hat, wenn er das über blutelfen meint, was is dann mit nachtelfen?


----------



## PickelBee (14. März 2008)

Der Politiker hat mir die Augen geöffnet! Von nun an seh ich die Blutelfen nicht mehr eine hinterhältige und abgrundtiefböse Rasse, sondern als die gutausehenden warmen Brüder von Nebenan.
Nach L70ETC muss es jetzt die WoW-(V)illage-People geben!


----------



## Shênya (14. März 2008)

Nekrit schrieb:


> tja also einer der sagt "wo is der tank ich hab aggro" poder beamte mit einem messer attackiert der hat siocher 72stunden am stück gespielt und is nimma ganz bei sich
> 
> ausserdem,  blutelfen sind doch nicht sexuell oder was der da geschrieben hat, wenn er das über blutelfen meint, was is dann mit nachtelfen?



<3 ich liebe Euch die ihr die ironie nicht sehen könnt *lacht sich vom stuhl*


----------



## meterpaffay (14. März 2008)

DUMMHEIT


----------



## -dekagepe- (14. März 2008)

tu uns allen einen gefallen und geh im verkehr spielen ja?!


----------



## Raminator (14. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde Figuren vorschlagen, die ebenfalls in unserem Kulturkreis positiv besetzt sind. Gut geeignet wären beispielsweise Feen, Engel oder Heinzelmännchen. Vielleicht ja sogar Politiker (lacht herzhaft)


ähhhhh oder barbaren vllt?


----------



## Shênya (14. März 2008)

meterpaffay schrieb:


> DUMMHEIT



sry aber Deine Posts missfallen mir immer mehr. Irgendwie ist jeder Post den ich von Dir seh kurz, knapp und sinnfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(hab ich was vergessen)


----------



## Antilli (14. März 2008)

Aha, der Pala ist also Christ? Das muss ein bayrischer Abgeordneter gewesen sein :-)
Aber dass ihm Pala´s so gut gefallen könnte ein Hinweis darauf sein, dass der Herr Abgeordnete in RL auch gerne rosa Tütü´s trägt. Wer ist da jetzt homoerotisch ?

/schmunzeln off


----------



## Gallero (14. März 2008)

-dekagepe- schrieb:


> hahahaha - ich lach mir nen ast...
> 
> ach armer ohrensammler, erst wird ihm nach dem "fraktions-psycho-test" vorgeworfen ally-feindlich zu sein...und nun das hier...oh, man, bitte auf hören, ich kann nicht mehr *lachtränen wegwischt*
> 
> ...





ähm häm *räusper* was is mit meiner wortwahl?^^
ich kenne die definition von ironie.
ich sage nur meine meinung HERZCHEN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EliteOrk (14. März 2008)

Find den Typen cool, hat mir immerhin den Lacher des Tages geliefert xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -dekagepe- (14. März 2008)

Gallero schrieb:


> der is nur sauer auf die horde weil er im pvp immer abloost



irgendwie bezweifel ich trotzdem, dass du das ganze geblickt hast...auch dein letzter post ändert an meiner meinung darüber nix...

magst du nicht herzchen genannt werden?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich kann dich auch "kackboon" nennen (das meinte ich übrigens mit "wortwahl"), wenn du dich damit eher identifizieren kannst. *zwinker*


----------



## Shadowdragen (14. März 2008)

Rofl ist ja ,mal geil das ding   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da fang ich doch glad einen Merkel Tank an   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Naja ich musste auch kurz Grinsen bei dem Teil mit den Lila Messern^^


----------



## Raminator (14. März 2008)

TvP1981 schrieb:


> Bekommt ZAM jetzt ne Fee an seine Seite?


hat er doch schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biomüll (14. März 2008)

Netter Beitrag, so wie immer. Ein paar ganz gute Stellen, nicht so rund wie die 2 Themen davor, aber trotzdem ganz lustig.

Aber seine wir ehrlich, ohne Horde wäre es doch nicht so schön. Wen sollte ich denn dann ganken? Dann müsst ich mit WoW aufhören, weil ich mein Selbstwertgefühl nemme befriedigen kann. Das wäre nicht so toll.


----------



## Caliostra (14. März 2008)

dieser Thread versüßt mir gerad einen stinklangweiligen Freitag - Nachmittag im Büro ... insbesondere die teilweisen "genialen" Antworten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Ohrensammler: ich hab gerad den Test gelesen, den Du im Forum mal aufgestellt hast (ebenfalls genial btw) ... ist dieser Thread jetzt der Gegenbeweis, das Du nicht Ally - feindlich bist ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FZeroX (14. März 2008)

Abgeordneter: Die Fraktion der Allianz bietet den meist jugendlichen Spielern von WOW positive Identifikationsfiguren. Neben Menschen sind dies Zwerge, Däumlinge und !!!!Elfen!!!...

MMORPGMAGZ: (unterbricht).. Gnome und Nachtelfen Herr Abgeordneter

Abgeordneter: Wie auch immer, auf jeden Fall positive Figuren aus einer den Jugendlichen vertrauten Mythologie. ....


Abgeordneter:..... Dazu kommt eine Rasse von Blutelfen, die als weibliche Spielfigur sexuell unangemessen freizügig begekleidet wird, bzw. als männliche Spielfigur homoerotische Neigung bei Jugendlichen hervorrufen könnte.


---------------

soso .. der feine herr ist als der meinung das allianzelfen( nachtelfen:> )
eine positive erscheinung sind .. egal ob männlich oder weiblich..

und die BÖÖÖÖSEN blutelfen sind als weibliche wesen sexuel anziehen und als männliche "homoerotisch" ?

hat nich noch jmd n testaccount für den "helden der steuerzahler" ?
der möge sich die 4 entsprechenden klassen doch mal beim tanzkurs anschauen ... *danke* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*edit*

neue klassen : Vielleicht ja sogar Politiker (lacht herzhaft)  << ich glaube ich hab da was für den thread unnütze pve klasse und dann mach ich gleich noch ein auf .. unnütze pvp klasse :> *rolleyes*


----------



## Raminator (14. März 2008)

Sarthek schrieb:


> also ich bin ja immer noch dafür die Politiker durch die Horde zu ersetzen und nicht umgekehrt. Thrall wär n Super Bundeskanzler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oha ein ork bei der nato oO


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. März 2008)

Caliostra schrieb:


> @Ohrensammler: ich hab gerad den Test gelesen, den Du im Forum mal aufgestellt hast (ebenfalls genial btw) ... ist dieser Thread jetzt der Gegenbeweis, das Du nicht Ally - feindlich bist ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sowas in der Richtung, Ich hau eigentlich lieber auf den Allies rum weil es da einfach mehr nutzbare *Vorurteile *gibt (Kiddies, Verlieren im BG, Gnome passen nicht zu WOW  etc.)
Aber mit dem Fragebogen bin ich wohl etwas zu weit gegangen. 
Am ehesten bin ich Politikerfeindlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeoManzi (14. März 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Höhrt sich eig. recht erfunden an...
> 
> Und wenn das stimmt dann, Oh mein gott! Was für ein Politiker ist das denn?
> 
> ...




Wie bitte? Erfunden? Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.... wie kommst denn auf sowas?

Für solche Kommentare sollte man eigentlich erst mal nen WOW-Bann von mehreren Wochen verordnet bekommen, damit man sich ausgiebigst mit der realen Welt befassen, Tageszeitungen lesen und seinen Ironie-Detektor reparieren kann.


----------



## xxHellfirexx (14. März 2008)

Is ja mal zu geil dieses (fake-)Interview  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer kam auf die Idee? Spuckts aus! Ich will mehr davon.

Aber trotzdem: Da versucht einer seinen Willen durchzusetzen weil er zu oft von Hordlern niedergekloppt wird/wurde.

FOR THE HORDE!!!


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2008)

.


----------



## Krendel (14. März 2008)

FZeroX schrieb:


> Abgeordneter: Die Fraktion der Allianz bietet den meist jugendlichen Spielern von WOW positive Identifikationsfiguren. Neben Menschen sind dies Zwerge, Däumlinge und !!!!Elfen!!!...
> 
> MMORPGMAGZ: (unterbricht).. Gnome und Nachtelfen Herr Abgeordneter
> 
> ...


1. Ähm Ironie anyone?
2. Ich kenne keine Klasse Blutelf, sonst irgendjemand?


----------



## Hinack (14. März 2008)

McFly215 schrieb:


> Ah, das ist nun der Thread, der die Horde mal ein bissl ran nimmt, nach dem bei deinem Fragebogen so viele Allies geweint haben wie unfair der ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich spiele bei der Horde, aber ich weine nicht drüber, ich finde es sogar amüsant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer sich wegen solchen Beiträgen aufregt hat bestimmt keinen Humor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG Hinack


----------



## Tirkari (14. März 2008)

xxHellfirexx schrieb:


> Wer kam auf die Idee? Spuckts aus! Ich will mehr davon.


Der TE? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




xxHellfirexx schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem: Da versucht einer seinen Willen durchzusetzen weil er zu oft von Hordlern niedergekloppt wird/wurde.


Äh, nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(schau dir mal die anderen Posts und Threads vom Ohrensammler an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Crash_hunter (14. März 2008)

1 ohr für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenndes selbst gemacht hast, 2 ohren 

mfg Crash_Hunter


----------



## 7Olorin7 (14. März 2008)

Lustiges Interview^^


----------



## K0l0ss (14. März 2008)

Sehr geil geschrieben. Sehr amüsant zu lesen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talismaniac (14. März 2008)

lqwbqb go d0wn und nenn uns deinen namen =D dein haus wird von meiner Eisdiele gebombt xDDD *angst vor der polizei die in 2h vor meiner tür stehen wird wegen diesen kommis hab*


----------



## Shênya (14. März 2008)

Talismaniac schrieb:


> lqwbqb go d0wn und nenn uns deinen namen =D dein haus wird von meiner Eisdiele gebombt xDDD *angst vor der polizei die in 2h vor meiner tür stehen wird wegen diesen kommis hab*



nich in 2h.. Sondern *mit* ner 2h O.o


----------



## xxHellfirexx (14. März 2008)

Tirkari schrieb:


> Der TE?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Darauf kam ich irgendwann auch als ich dann den kompletten Thread durchgelesen habe...



Tirkari schrieb:


> Äh, nein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Bei dem zweiten Satz fehlte bei mir der hier: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schon klar, dass das nen Fake ist und das hier einer nur welche verschaukeln möchte.

Aber mehr Lachstoff bekommt ihr in seinen anderen Threads. Nen paar davon können auch als kleines Guide genutzt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe mir wirklich die Arbeit gemacht alle seiner eröffneten Threads unter "Allgemeines (WoW)" rauszusuchen und eine Liste zu erstellen:

Verbietet die Horde!
WOW bei Focus Online
Willenskraft...what is it good for?, Absolutely nothing??
Die Allianz...nur eine Täuschung?, Ein geheimes Interview
Richtig posten in buffed.de, Ein Schnellkurs für Anfänger
Ich will freies Umskillen
Kommt ein Patch 2.5? Und wären das die Patchnotes?
Richtig abkürzen in WoW, Der Abkürzungsguide für Newbies
Horde besser als Allianz? Wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse
Der Entscheidungsratgeber - Horde oder Allianz? Jetzt als 9-Fragen-Psychotest!!

Viel Spaß^^


----------



## Shotoku (14. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> nich in 2h.. Sondern *mit* ner 2h O.o


Mit solchen Postings waer ich vorsichtig. Man koennte sonst meinen du haettest den Bezug zur Realitaet verloren und koenntest nur noch in WoW-Dimensionen denken ;-) Hoffe ja das dem nicht so ist. Ins Gruebeln komm ich aber trotzdem...


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. März 2008)

xxHellfirexx schrieb:


> Aber mehr Lachstoff bekommt ihr in seinen anderen Threads. Nen paar davon können auch als kleines Guide genutzt werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ui wau!! Bekommst auch ein  Bienchen ins Fleißheft!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (14. März 2008)

Shotoku schrieb:


> Mit solchen Postings waer ich vorsichtig. Man koennte sonst meinen du haettest den Bezug zur Realitaet verloren und koenntest nur noch in WoW-Dimensionen denken ;-) Hoffe ja das dem nicht so ist. Ins Gruebeln komm ich aber trotzdem...



das war ironisch gemeint >.<

Und Du darfst beruhigt sein: Mein RL is vollkommen intakt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ebenso der Bezug dazu ^^)
Aber dann müsste Ohrensammler ebenso vorsichtig sein! So bezüglich dem thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zygron (14. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Dazu kommt eine Rasse von Blutelfen, die als männliche Spielfigur homoerotische Neigung bei Jugendlichen hervorrufen könnte.



Und wir dachten schon, wir müssten uns outen und es unseren Eltern erzählen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biomüll (14. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> In Folge wird ein Interview wiedergegeben, welches das Onlinemagazin mmorpgmagz (www.mmorpgmagz.org) in den letzten Wochen mit einem Abgeordneten einer konservativen bayrischen Partei geführt hat. Dieser möchte namentlich ungenannt bleiben.
> 
> MMORPGMAGZ: Unserer erste Frage, Herr Abgeordneter bezieht sich auf die Tatsache, dass sie ihren Namen nicht nennen wollen. Was ist der Grund?
> 
> ...




Ey Alter, SUFU??
was postestes du son Kack du Noob.
Hab Beiträge adnere nicht durchgelsen
Ich hab daas mit zwei Minutten google gefuhnden.
Ausserdem eh Käse zu Whine interssiert keine Sau
wahscheinlich bist du nich ma 14 jahre alt und solltest lieber anderes spieln so wie gamboy





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also Mod mach das bitte /close
ich hasse Players die nix checken vom WOW, sollte alle gebannt sein von die Blizart

so und wer jetzt das flamen will is mit 88, ist halt mein meinung egal

Horde for the win


----------



## Shênya (14. März 2008)

Biomüll schrieb:


> Ey Alter, SUFU??
> was postestes du son Kack du Noob.
> Hab Beiträge adnere nicht durchgelsen
> Ich hab daas mit zwei Minutten google gefuhnden.
> ...



JAAA endlich jemanden zum flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was fürn depp xD ich lach mich hier schief xD Sry aber Dein comment is sowas von bescheuert. Hättest Du die andern gelesen und vorallem - hättest Du die IRONIE !!!! kapiert - wüsstest Du das all das was Du eben sagtest so sinnfrei is wie.. mist.. sowas sinnfreies gibts gar ned.


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Biomüll schrieb:


> Ey Alter, SUFU??






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Made my Day und so XD XD
Bitte sag mir das du das ernst gemeint hast?
Büdde!


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. März 2008)

Biomüll schrieb:


> Ey Alter, SUFU??
> was postestes du son Kack du Noob.
> Hab Beiträge adnere nicht durchgelsen
> Ich hab daas mit zwei Minutten google gefuhnden.
> ...



Und da sagen noch einer, meine Threads verhallen ungelesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geibscher (14. März 2008)

Biomüll schrieb:


> Ey Alter, SUFU??
> was postestes du son Kack du Noob.
> Hab Beiträge adnere nicht durchgelsen
> Ich hab daas mit zwei Minutten google gefuhnden.
> ...



OMG!


----------



## Shênya (14. März 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> OMG!



PS: Bild rausnehmen bei quote 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wird sonst unübersichtlich


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Biomüll schrieb:


> Ey Alter, SUFU??
> was postestes du son Kack du Noob.
> Hab Beiträge adnere nicht durchgelsen
> Ich hab daas mit zwei Minutten google gefuhnden.
> ...


Sag, dass das Ironie war!


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. März 2008)

Da muss ich Biomüll in Schutz nehmen der hat offensichtlich die Liste von xxHellfirexx studiert und nen alten Thread von mir entdeckt in dem ich das richtige Posten erkläre  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biomüll (14. März 2008)

Ich glaube Ohrensammler ist der einzige der das verstanden hat.^^

Und soviele posts, ich war doch nur kurz Kaffee machen.^^


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Und da sagen noch einer, meine Threads verhallen ungelesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Best Thread ever... von dir...
/vote 4 Sticky  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Biomüll schrieb:


> Ich glaube ohrensammler ist der einzige der das verstanden hat.^^


Nee jeder der seinen alten Thread zum Posten gelesen hat... trozdem einfach Genial^^


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> JAAA endlich jemanden zum flamen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Lol, DU hast die Ironie grad selber nicht kapiert!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shotoku (14. März 2008)

Also ich finde SUFU-Mann (nenn ich ma so damit jeder weiss wer gemeint is) macht seinem Foren-Nickname alle Ehre. Da ist der Name Programm, denn anders kann man das Posting nicht nennen. Muss aber auch ehrlich zugeben ich hab mich darueber weit mehr amuesiert als ueber den Thread selbst. Aber irgendwie erinnert mich der Buchstaben- und Wortsalat an Scrabble. Wer aus dem WirrWarr zuerst ein sinnvolles Wort bzw. einen sinnvollen Satz zusammenbauen kann kriegt 10 Punkte :-D.


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. März 2008)

Biomüll schrieb:


> Ich glaube Ohrensammler ist der einzige der das verstanden hat.^^
> 
> Und soviele posts, ich war doch nur kurz Kaffee machen.^^



Naja wer außer mir kennt schon meine Beiträge auswendig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (14. März 2008)

Biomüll schrieb:


> Ich glaube Ohrensammler ist der einzige der das verstanden hat.^^
> 
> Und soviele posts, ich war doch nur kurz Kaffee machen.^^



hehe
ich wollt doch nur flamen :S

Aber toller Post *grins*


----------



## Geibscher (14. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> PS: Bild rausnehmen bei quote
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


seh ich so aus als ob ich sowas kann? =)


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Shotoku schrieb:


> Also ich finde SUFU-Mann (nenn ich ma so damit jeder weiss wer gemeint is) macht seinem Foren-Nickname alle Ehre. Da ist der Name Programm, denn anders kann man das Posting nicht nennen. Muss aber auch ehrlich zugeben ich hab mich darueber weit mehr amuesiert als ueber den Thread selbst. Aber irgendwie erinnert mich der Buchstaben- und Wortsalat an Scrabble. Wer aus dem WirrWarr zuerst ein sinnvolles Wort bzw. einen sinnvollen Satz zusammenbauen kann kriegt 10 Punkte :-D.


Oh mein Gott, das war kein Ernst, sonder eine Anspielung auf einen andere Fred!


----------



## Shênya (14. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Lol, DU hast die Ironie grad selber nicht kapiert!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wenn Du wüsstest xD ich bezog meinen comment auf seinen letzten satz: Wer mich flamen will...

@greibsch: Jep.. einfach link rausnehmen ^^
@Lurock: Du korrigierst Dich eben selber zu Deinem Beitrag: Sag dass das ironie war!


----------



## Caliostra (14. März 2008)

Nein ... Nein ... Nein, ich kann nicht mehr ... alleine Biomülls Beitrag zu der ganzen Sache ... *wischt sich die Lachtränen ab* 

@Ohrensammler: Danke für die Unterhaltung an diesem stinklangweiligen Freitagnachmittag im Büro  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kujon (14. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Junge, das ist ein Fake....



pssst...nicht verraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ultimate Phoenix (14. März 2008)

also ich muss sagen, gut witzig ^^

ich hab selbst nen blutelf-magier, hab aber noch nicht gemerkt, jetzt iwie anders zu sein ^^
auf jeden fall genial ^^

übrigens, SUFU-Mann kenne ich von ner Grp für ne Ini, war nur überrascht, ihn hier wiederzutreffen ^^
neustes Lieblingsforum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> @Lurock: Du korrigierst Dich eben selber zu Deinem Beitrag: Sag dass das ironie war!


Nicht so laut!
Ne, ich hab ihm wenigstens nicht geglaubt, im Gegensatz zu manch anderen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (14. März 2008)

looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool

also das ist ja wirklich witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber wow ist nun mal kein spiel fuer u12. und rassisten(menschen) zu spielen ist auch ...nicht gut.

und diese aussagen gegen die horde...tss
wieder so`n alli


----------



## Shotoku (14. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, das war kein Ernst, sonder eine Anspielung auf einen andere Fred!


Selbst wenns ne Anspielung auf nen andern Thread ist macht er sich mit so nem Posting zum Depp. Auf das Warum denke ich muss ich ja wohl nicht eingehn. Manchmal frag ich mich echt was sich manche Leute beim Schreiben denken bzw. ob da ueberhaupt was gedacht wird. Wenn ich ironisch sein will verpack ich es so das man durchblicken kann und mich nicht jeder fuer bescheuert haelt. Gelingt hier nur nicht jedem. Ohrensammlers Geschichten (koennte glatt ein Buch sein) sind da zwar gut zu durchschauen, haben aber sicherlich ihren Anspruch. Zumindest ist es kein Dummgelaber wie es von anderen kommt.


----------



## Shênya (14. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nicht so laut!
> Ne, ich hab ihm wenigstens nicht geglaubt, im Gegensatz zu manch anderen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



zu manch anderen... ich gehöre ned zu den andern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie gesagt ich wollt nur flamen (nein das is keine ausrede sondern die nackte (ohne blutelfen O.o) Wahrheit ^^)


----------



## fixfox10 (14. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke Ohrensammler, danke!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hast dich heute selbst übertroffen und auch mein Ohr gesammelt.

Bist ab sofort im Kreis meiner Lieblingsbuffer aufgenommen.

Der nächste Thread kann dann wieder gegen uns Allies gehen, aber als Hausaufgabe:
Warum ist die Horde denn nun besser??


----------



## dragon1 (14. März 2008)

Sarthek schrieb:


> also ich bin ja immer noch dafür die Politiker durch die Horde zu ersetzen und nicht umgekehrt. Thrall wär n Super Bundeskanzler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo und jaina auch 



Biomüll schrieb:


> Ey Alter, SUFU??
> was postestes du son Kack du Noob.
> Hab Beiträge adnere nicht durchgelsen
> Ich hab daas mit zwei Minutten google gefuhnden.
> ...


jeah!
kannst du bitte nen flame-nachhilfe thread machen?


----------



## ShadowMoonHunter (14. März 2008)

razaros schrieb:


> ihr seit ein bissel naiv find ich als wenn soein schrott stimmt guckt euch ma andere spiele wie cs oder anderen noch viel brutaleren spielen an wird da soein rummel drum gemacht nööö also abregen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie geil bist du ein held!


----------



## Shênya (14. März 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> jo und jaina auch
> jeah!
> kannst du bitte nen flame-nachhilfe thread machen?



hat ohrensammler schon ^^ die letzten Comments lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(so von wegen: wie poste ich richtig)


----------



## ShadowMoonHunter (14. März 2008)

Biomüll schrieb:


> Ey Alter, SUFU??
> was postestes du son Kack du Noob.
> Hab Beiträge adnere nicht durchgelsen
> Ich hab daas mit zwei Minutten google gefuhnden.
> ...



ei alder meinst du das jetzt ernst,,, du bist bis jetzt die absolute spitze des kuchens!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ohrensammler vor präsi....


----------



## Shênya (14. März 2008)

ShadowMoonHunter schrieb:


> ei alder meinst du das jetzt ernst,,, du bist bis jetzt die absolute spitze des kuchens!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ohrensammler vor präsi....



die letzten 20 comments lesen dann posten ^^


----------



## ShadowMoonHunter (14. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> die letzten 20 comments lesen dann posten ^^




wiso will doch meinen senf auch dazugeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wernigeroeder (14. März 2008)

Ich bin ob der Antworten hier im Forum immer wieder ueberrascht wie Humorresistent viele WOW-Spieler sind.
Ironie? Hoe, isn das? Neuer Buff?
Nochwas, das ist keine Fake, das ist eine Persiflage, ja es gibt da Unterschiede!
Genau wegen solcher Geschichten kann ich Gilden verstehen die am liebsten nur Erwachsene aufnehmen, zumindest im Regelfall sind die irgendwo noch in der Lage mit Worten umzugehen, sry das ich das so sagen muss aber die juengeren sind vom tumben Humor der ganzen Unterschichts-TVprogramme schon reichlich abgestumpft.


----------



## Biomüll (14. März 2008)

Ist zwar jetzt OffTopic, aber egal.



Shotoku schrieb:


> Selbst wenns ne Anspielung auf nen andern Thread ist macht er sich mit so nem Posting zum Depp.



Da geb ich dir Recht, dass stimmt solange man den adneren Thread nicht kennt. Dies ist auch ein leicht kindlicher Humor, aber was solls.



Shotoku schrieb:


> Auf das Warum denke ich muss ich ja wohl nicht eingehn.



Langeweile



Shotoku schrieb:


> Manchmal frag ich mich echt was sich manche Leute beim Schreiben denken bzw. ob da ueberhaupt was gedacht wird.



Ich denke, dass man schon ein bisschen denken muss um den Post so zu schreiben. Man muss das Vorthema aufgreifen und dieses eben umsetzen. Ohrensammler hat damals ein Beispiel in seinem Thread erstellt, welches ich aufgegriffen habe und leicht abgeändert habe.



Shotoku schrieb:


> Wenn ich ironisch sein will verpack ich es so das man durchblicken kann und mich nicht jeder fuer bescheuert haelt. Gelingt hier nur nicht jedem.



Ja, es gelingt nicht jedem. Aber jedem das seine sag ich mal. 

Ohrensammlers Geschichten (koennte glatt ein Buch sein) sind da zwar gut zu durchschauen, haben aber sicherlich ihren Anspruch. Zumindest ist es kein Dummgelaber wie es von anderen kommt.
[/QUOTE]

Ohrensammler seine Geschichten sind gut durchdacht und schön umgesetzt. Deswegen lesen die Geschichten soviele Leute.

Ich muss auch zugeben, ich habe den Post auch geschrieben da ich auf solche Reaktionen gehofft habe. Für mich ist das wichtige, dass ich weiß wie ich es meinte.


@Ohrensammler: Hätte das fleißige Bienchen nicht die ganzen Threads von dir aufgelistet, wäre ich gar nicht erst auf die Idee gekommen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. März 2008)

Biomüll schrieb:


> @Ohrensammler: Hätte das fleißige Bienchen nicht die ganzen Threads von dir aufgelistet, wäre ich gar nicht erst auf die Idee gekommen.



ich hab mich gefreut und über den Flames stehste drüber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(Musste dir aber klar sein, dass den Bezug auf meine alten Thread so gut wie keiner erkennen konnte, war also kalkuliertes Risiko nehm ich an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Edit: Ey wer Necropostet denn da meine ganzen alten Thread, das sieht ja aus wie fetter Egotrip von mir  *schäm*


----------



## Shotoku (14. März 2008)

@Biomuell
Wenn du solche Reaktionen provozieren wolltest ist dir das ja auch geglueckt. Andernfalls ist das aehnlich wie wenn man einen Witz erzaehlt, die Pointe versaut und keiner lacht. Ironie, wenn man will das sie als solche erkannt wird, sollte entsprechend verpackt sein. Ist bestimmt auch ne Uebungssache. Da dieser Post zugegebenermassen der Erste war den ich von dir gelesen habe muss ich gestehen das mein Eindruck vom Verfasser entsprechend dem Inhalt war. Und haette ich den Thread von Ohrensammler gekannt dann haette ich evtl. auch gewusst worauf du anspielst. Wie auch immer, auf jeden Fall seh ich jetzt das du durchaus auch normal schreiben kannst ;-)


----------



## Big Tank (14. März 2008)

ehm horde elfen?...Blutelfinnen pervers? menschen können sich auch nackt machen und außerdem nachtelfen strippen ja schon fast im /dance ... und das mit den lila messern ... fake oder dummer politiker!


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Big schrieb:


> fake oder dummer politiker!


Ohh man... wie wärs mit erst alles Lesen dann Antworten??
Nur mal so als Vorschlag...
Ich mein ja nur...


----------



## Stricker810 (14. März 2008)

das ist mall wieder eine schöne geschichte vom Ohrensammler mach weiter so freue mich schon auf deinen neuen Beitrag            


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biomüll (14. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Ohh man... wie wärs mit erst alles Lesen dann Antworten??
> Nur mal so als Vorschlag...
> Ich mein ja nur...



Nope. Ein schlechter Vorschlag. Es ist schon vorteilhaft was zu lesen. ABER, ja es gibt ein aber.^^

Aber man muss auch den Kopf benutzen vor dem posten. Es ist immer schön und gut wenn man was liest, nur bringt es nix wenn man es nicht versteht. 

Deswegen Lesen, denken, schreiben, überdenken, posten. Das wäre mein Vorschlag.


----------



## D4rkyy (14. März 2008)

wie kann man mich nur stiermonster nennen .. ich heul gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arnorns (14. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mal wieder echt geil ohrensammler, da hockt man den ganzen tag vor seinem pc weil nix zu tun is un dann sowas^^ und erst die ganzen comments 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (14. März 2008)

D4rkyy schrieb:


> wie kann man mich nur stiermonster nennen .. ich heul gleich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aaahmm.. eigentlich wollt ich was sagen, aaaaber (woher die ganzen aber immer nur kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) ich lasses mal *gg*

PS: der Vorschlag lesen, denken, schreiben etc is prima, ABER (schon wieder >.<) das wär zu viel verlangt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man müsste sich körperlich und geistig betätigen und daran mangelts eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Polski (14. März 2008)

So ein Schwachsinn,will die wertvollen Minuten meines Lebens zurück haben,die ich damit verbracht habe so einen total sinnlosen Fake zu lesen...
Es ist unlustig,irrelevant in allen Belangen und dazu noch schlecht.

Selbst wenn es echt wäre ist es doch sowas von egal,seit wie vielen Jahren sollen nun Killerspiele verboten werden? Wir leben doch hier nicht in China,also bitte.


----------



## Arahtor (14. März 2008)

Ich finde das wurde sehr gut geschrieben. Besonders der Inhalt ist höhst fazinierend. Also wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe werde ich bald nur noch Politiker verdreschen dürfen phne dafür ärger zu bekommen. *lach herzhaft*.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (14. März 2008)

Polski schrieb:


> So ein Schwachsinn,will die wertvollen Minuten meines Lebens zurück haben,die ich damit verbracht habe so einen total sinnlosen Fake zu lesen...
> Es ist unlustig,irrelevant in allen Belangen und dazu noch schlecht.
> 
> Selbst wenn es echt wäre ist es doch sowas von egal,seit wie vielen Jahren sollen nun Killerspiele verboten werden? Wir leben doch hier nicht in China,also bitte.



Du hast keinen Humor oder ich überseh die Ironie in Deinem Text  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: was hättest Du denn in den wertvollen Minuten sonst gemacht? Nen andern unsinnigen thread gelesen?
Wenn man so will sind hier alle Threads unsinnig...


----------



## Waldschurke (14. März 2008)

Das ist doch ein Witz 
Heizelmänchen...Feen...Engel...
!!! Wo bleibt da die spannung womöglich darf mann nicht mal untereinander kämpfen am ende soll dann noch das pvp abgeschafft werden und Illidan sieht zu brutal aus und wird zum Kuschelbärchen gemacht wo bleibt da der action omg der könnte mich mal.
Also Finger weg davon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Magier:
_______________________________________________




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Polski (14. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> Du hast keinen Humor oder ich überseh die Ironie in Deinem Text
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach,die ganzen Guides hier sind doch spannend,aber du kannst mir nicht erzählen,dass der Text irgendeine Aussage hat...


----------



## humanflower (14. März 2008)

Biomüll schrieb:


> Deswegen Lesen, denken, schreiben, überdenken, posten. Das wäre mein Vorschlag.


Okay so gehts noch besser... sollte man bevor man ein Komment schreibt nochmal Extra so als Checkliste durchgehen müssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (14. März 2008)

Polski schrieb:


> Ach,die ganzen Guides hier sind doch spannend,aber du kannst mir nicht erzählen,dass der Text irgendeine Aussage hat...



Spannend ja, doch bringen Sie Dich auch im rl weiter? Sind sie deshalb sinnvoll? Ansichtssache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kommt immer auf die Definition an.
Kann ich durchaus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und eine Aussage ist auch immer vorhanden egal was man schreibt. Da stellt sich nur wieder die Frage: Sinnvoll oder Sinnfrei? Nötig oder unnötig?

Man kann vieles interpretieren, kommentieren etc. Auch ich schreibe nicht immer sinnvolles  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamll (14. März 2008)

also meine meinung ich find das einfach nur zum lachen ^^


----------



## Flipbo (14. März 2008)

das interview is echt geil
bin fast vom stuhl gefallen bei den sprüchen mit den blutelfen ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmiedemeister (14. März 2008)

genau weil man als untoter der abgeordnete sagt Zombies die andern Humanoiden Leichen essen kann spiele ich fast nur untote, und für die aussage Oger statt Orc... /Kill
naja das sagen schon soviele aber dagegen können sie ja nichts machen.. ( Lacht herzhaft)


----------



## Schrottinator (14. März 2008)

1. Der Abgeordnete will anonym bleiben, obwohl er ein Polikier ist, die geben ihren Namen für jeden geistigen Dünnpfiff her.
2. Man hat so toll recherchiert und trotzdem keine Ahnung, das passt nicht.
3. Die Domain wird nicht gefunden.

3 Gründe, warum das ein Fake ist.
Irgend ein Ally hat gedacht, dass das lustig wäre. Ende!


----------



## LordofDemons (14. März 2008)

das ist ein typischer ohrensammler threat

und das sind meine lieblingsthreats ich find die klasse und der is besonders geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

weiter so ohrensammler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KainvonNosgoth (14. März 2008)

ich sag nur loooooooooooooooool

echt gut geschrieben
und coole dinge ausgedacht
jemand der mit lila angemalten messern wirft ^^

echt mach weiter so

an alle die denken es sei echt 
tut mir leid das ihr keine ironie/spaß versteht

Edit: hab mal meine sig geändert

genau für leute wie der der nach mir gepostet hat


----------



## Murloc92 (14. März 2008)

WAS IST DAS DEN FÜR EIN ARSCHE ? HORDE ? AGGRESSIV ? NIEMALS ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Blutelfen "männliche Spielfigur homoerotische Neigung bei Jugendlichen hervorrufen könnte." ???
Wo lebt der Kerl ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Kerl spielt bestimmt Mensch Pala und will die Horde nur abschaffen weil er in den bg verkackt! Das ist alles.

"_Wir wollen den Hersteller ja auch nicht zwingen, dieses System aufzugeben. Er hat jederzeit die Möglichkeit, die Hordenfraktion zu ändern. Ich persönlich würde Figuren vorschlagen, die ebenfalls in unserem Kulturkreis positiv besetzt sind. Gut geeignet wären beispielsweise Feen, Engel oder Heinzelmännchen. Vielleicht ja sogar Politiker (lacht herzhaft)"
_

FEEN ? ENGEL ? HEINZELMÄNNCHEN ? DER KERL HAT SIE NICHT MEHR ALLE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !
Klar rennen jetzt alle als Engel Krieger rum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
oder Feen Schurken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WIE KANN SO EINER POLITIKER WERDEN ??? 

Die HORDE ist das beste am ganzen Spiel! Ich spiele beide Fraktionen und die HORDE ist freundlicher als die ALLIANZ auf den Servern auf den ich spiele! Wenn man was abschaffen sollte sind es DRUIDEN oder GNOME oder Trolle!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (14. März 2008)

Murloc92 schrieb:


> WAS IST DAS DEN FÜR EIN ARSCHE ? HORDE ? AGGRESSIV ? NIEMALS !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*autsch* xD köstlich Din Beitrag xD

@ Kain: Ich mag deine signa ^^


----------



## Kamiya (14. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Abgeordneter: In der Tat. Die von mir bescheinigte Harmlosigkeit bezieht sich ausdrücklich nicht auf die Fraktion der Horde.(lacht) bitte nicht verwechseln mit der Fraktion der SPD im Landtag (lacht ausgiebig)
> Ich plane daher die Fraktion der Horde im Rahmen des Jugendschutzes verbieten zu lassen.



Ein meuchelnder Gnom ist anscheinend knuffig um verboten zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Abgeordneter: Die Fraktion der Allianz bietet den meist jugendlichen Spielern von WOW positive Identifikationsfiguren. Neben Menschen sind dies Zwerge, *Däumlinge* und Elfen...



Eine bodenlose Frechheit. An dieser Stelle würde ich dann doch gerne erfahren, wo man sich zu dem Raid auf die Villa melden kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trullaa (14. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  zu geil!!!
schön gemacht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PlutoII (14. März 2008)

Bei den lila angemallten Messern musste ich echt sehr lachen^^
Des war des genialste =)


----------



## Reiner Reflex (14. März 2008)

Ich das BLIZZ sofort die "Heinzelmännchen"-Idee aufgreift und mit Patch 2.4. einspielt!!! *rofl* 

Heinzelmännchen würde alles bisher dagewesene in Grund und Boden rocken!  


Ach ja, FÜR DIE HORDE Herr Abgeordneter! *lol*


----------



## Murgul5 (14. März 2008)

Wesen der Horde sollten lieber Feen, Engel oder Heinzelmännchen sein. 

Ja klar du mich auch^^ 
Ne also ich frag mich Immer wieder und wieder und wieder warum solche Leute Arschlitiker werden....

Aber is echt klasse^^ Abgesehen vom Abgeordneten aber ansonsten^^


----------



## Enf0rc3 (14. März 2008)

"Abgeordneter: Nun, im Laufe unserer Untersuchungen wurde mir mehrfach ein „Raid“ auf meine Villa am Ammersee angedroht. Solange wir nicht wissen, was diese Drohung zu bedeuten hat, möchte ich unerkannt bleiben."


HAHAHA GEIL Owned, ne aber mal ehrlich das ist glaub mehr ein Fake als ernst gemeint


----------



## lilithb (14. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ....
> Abgeordneter: Ich musste im Zuge unserer Untersuchung miterleben, wie ein Spieler der Horde von der Polizei aus seiner völlig vermüllten Wohnung geholt wurde. Er war höchst aggressiv  und rief er immer wieder Unsinniges wie : „Wo ist der Tank ich hab Aggro“ Dabei versuchte er mit zwei lila bemalten Messern auf die Polizisten loszugehen...



you made my day dude!


----------



## Violator (14. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> In Folge wird ein Interview wiedergegeben, welches das Onlinemagazin mmorpgmagz (www.mmorpgmagz.org) in den letzten Wochen mit einem Abgeordneten einer konservativen bayrischen Partei geführt hat. Dieser möchte namentlich ungenannt bleiben.
> 
> MMORPGMAGZ: Unserer erste Frage, Herr Abgeordneter bezieht sich auf die Tatsache, dass sie ihren Namen nicht nennen wollen. Was ist der Grund?
> 
> ...



Xd, ich denke nicht das, das der Herr "Anonym" schaffen wird die "Horde" auf WoW zu entfernen.
Und wenn er es versuchen würde denke ich das Blizzard "Nein" sagen würde, weil dann könnte eine gefahr sein das es wehniger WoW Spieler geben würde.

!!!! >>>FÜR DIE HORDE<<< !!!!


----------



## Violator (14. März 2008)

ich kann dazu nur eines Sagen:    !!! FÜR DIE HORDE !!!


Horde 4 Ever
Blizzard 4 Ever ^^


----------



## KainvonNosgoth (14. März 2008)

@ shenya 
(hoffentlich richtig geschrieben)^^
danke 

@ alle die immer noch glaub das is echt und ernstgemeint

geht ins bett is schon spät^^


ansonsten FÜR DIE HORDE


----------



## Crâshbâsh (14. März 2008)

Ok das ist mal krank? Zwerge und Gnome etc. sind alles harmlos und wirken postitiv auf uns ein? o0 was han der gesoffen xD


----------



## Crâshbâsh (14. März 2008)

/edit * FÜR DIE HORDE*


----------



## Darkjoker (27. März 2008)

rofl zwei lila angemalte messer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  zum schreien


----------



## schoeni (27. März 2008)

der beitrag is ja gut aber die leute die es ernst nehmen sind noch besser xD
btw: Es lebe die Allianz!


----------



## Liverflukes (27. März 2008)

Mist... ich bin zwar Alli aber Schurke ergo ein gemeiner Mensch...

Ich eröffne mal ein Ticket ob jemand meine Rasse in "Däumling" ändern kann ^^

ach ja ich bin zwar Alli (wie oben schon erwähnt) aber wenn ich sowas lese: For The Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: als SPDler is man auf bayrischen Servern sicherlich verdammt in Unterzahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zangoran (27. März 2008)

Murloc92 schrieb:


> WAS IST DAS DEN FÜR EIN ARSCHE ? HORDE ? AGGRESSIV ? NIEMALS !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ah der Ohrensammler hat seine Drohung war gemacht und über die Horde geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sehr geiler Text.

Aber viel besser find ich den Quote oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B.CA$H (27. März 2008)

omg das finde ich sowas wie von Peinlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also so etwas dummes hört man echt nur selten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nur weil wir nicht ethisch erzogen werden wollen opder sonst was  -.-

überhaupt!!!!

Blutelfen können auch Palas sein!!!!
das würde ja ein totaler gegenspruch sein oder etwa nicht????


----------



## Ailora (27. März 2008)

"Wie auch immer, auf jeden Fall positive Figuren aus einer den Jugendlichen vertrauten Mythologie. Besonders positiv möchte ich die Figur des Paladin, also des christlichen Gotteskriegers, hervorheben, der mir persönlich besonders gut gefallen hat. Über solchen Figuren werden Jugendliche mit den religiösen und ethischen Werten unserer Kultur vertraut gemacht."

Ja nee, is' klar. Ein 12-jähriger spielt in WoW einen Paladin und fängt auf einmal an über Gott nachzudenken.
Entweder ist das Interview erfunden oder der Typ ist ein total Bekloppter, der dummerweise Politiker ist und nichts besseres zu tun hat als sich mit der Förderung von ethischem Weltverständnis in World of Warcraft auseinanderzusetzen.

Ich hoffe auf Variante eins.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Te-Rax (27. März 2008)

Finde ich bissl einfallslos und sehr einseitig, nachdem man die ersten 5 Sätze gelesen hat weiß man sofort was in dem rest steht.


----------



## ZhouThai (27. März 2008)

haha das is ja echt das lächerlichste wass ich je gehört hab xD sorry aber denkt doch ma nach: 
ja klar ich ess jetzt menschen weil ich das in WoW gesehn habe xD haha omg langsam wirds echt lächerlich -.-


----------



## ego1899 (17. April 2008)

einfach nur lol, mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen ^^


----------



## Grushdak (17. April 2008)

Der Text ist nix Besonderes (für mich) - leicht durchschaubar.

Er innert mich eher an ein ganzes Fake-Forum, wo es um Gewaltspiele ging.
Das Ganze war ein Schulprojekt und klasse gemacht - ganiz nette Diskussionen gab es da + Banns,
damit es glaubhaft erschien. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




greetz


----------



## Seufernator (17. April 2008)

Das Interview ist vielleicht vollkommen gefaked, aber trotzdem genial. Unter anderem das Ersetzen von den Hordevölkern durch Politer ist grenzgenial.


----------



## Malchezzar (17. April 2008)

hach, ich find das sehr amüsant, so leute die denke da sei auch noch was wahres dabei :>
hab sehr darüber gelacht vor allem bei dem part mit den untoten :> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
menschenfresser :> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und naja hordenseite feen.....was spielst du? nen fee mage level 70 o0 und das bei der "bösen" horde, genial xD
undead 4 live 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg malchezzar


----------



## Merlinia (18. April 2008)

Wie können den bitte solche Leute Politiker werden? Hallo?!? FÜr wie dumm hält der uns? Man wird wohl noch in der Lage sein WoW vom RL zu trennen, also genugtuhend( Oo hab ich das richtig geschrieben?) Und die sache mit den BLutelfen, LOL?!? der is einfach viel zu alt( Problem bei der mehrheit der Politiker)... Oh man ey, das jemand dem überhaupt zu hört... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trunks89 (18. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ganz deiner meinung die horde ist einfach zu böse XD


----------



## chinsai (18. April 2008)

aber feen und heinzelmännchen auf hordeseite???
hallo gehts noch??


----------



## chinsai (18. April 2008)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Der Text ist nix Besonderes (für mich) - leicht durchschaubar.
> 
> Er innert mich eher an ein ganzes Fake-Forum, wo es um Gewaltspiele ging.
> Das Ganze war ein Schulprojekt und klasse gemacht - ganiz nette Diskussionen gab es da + Banns,
> ...



gab auch ma beim zdf eine sendung über killerspiele wie counterstrike, wo sie dann einen capture the flag modus gezeigt haben, denn es aber gar nicht gab...


----------



## Hubautz (18. April 2008)

Deinen Job möchte ich haben - naja, da wäre noch die Frage, was man da verdient...


----------



## Spineshank (18. April 2008)

"Wo ist der Tank! Ich hab Aggro!"

made my day

und das mindestens für die nächsten 2 wochen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabdiem (18. April 2008)

öhö


----------



## RealLichKing (18. April 2008)

Hehe witzig gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esprit-Chimära (19. April 2008)

Leider ein fiktives Interview, aber mit guten Ansätzen.

Anstatt sich auf Äußerlichkeiten einzuschießen, hätte man lieber auf die mitunter kranken Verhaltensweisen einiger Hordler eingehen sollen, die sich gerne als "erwachsen" und vermeintlich reif geben, aber in WoW schlicht nur ihrem inneren Schweinehund freien Lauf lassen. 

Da gefällt mir der Ansatz der US-Adminstration, einige besonders assoziale WoW-Spieler zu beobachten, wesentlich besser.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kekskruemel24 (19. April 2008)

Ich frage mich immer, warum man den allersten Beitrag in einem Thread zitiert, um erst danach zu antworten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thranduilo (19. April 2008)

ja das passt auch super hier rein!


----------



## hordecore (19. April 2008)

wunderbares interview, habe herzhaft gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und dann die ganzen leute in den comments, die nicht verstanden haben, dass das lustig sein soll und nicht real is^^


----------



## Siltan (19. April 2008)

omg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich mein fast alle kiddies spieln eh allis und außerdem: das spiel is ab 12 und in dem alter sollte man schon rl und echt unterscheiden können...

naja ich bin alli (aber nich son kiddy^^)und gegen feen und so nen kack zu spielen wär nu wirklich schäbbig xD


----------



## Siltan (19. April 2008)

aber lustig wars trozdem^^


----------



## Nicnak (19. April 2008)

Naja das Interview klingt ziemlich nach Fake.

Was mir auch nicht einleuchtet warum Baumlochstopfer, dicke bärtige Zwerge und punkfarbfrohe Winzlinge bessere Identitfikationsfiguren seien sollen Oo


----------



## Scofield-junior (19. April 2008)

muahaha däumlinge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
genial


----------



## killahunter (19. April 2008)

Das ist einfach nur wein Witz.Welcher Politiker würde denn ein Pc-Spiel verbieten wollen? Und dann noch die Horde, nicht das ganze Spiel sondern NUR die Horde! das is doch einfach nur lächerlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sreal (19. April 2008)

killahunter schrieb:


> Das ist einfach nur wein Witz.Welcher Politiker würde denn ein Pc-Spiel verbieten wollen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Natürlich war das ein scherz aber dazu sei gesagt, dass die gesetze für Ego-shooter in deutschland immer mehr verschärft werden. Meiner meinung nach ist das aber unsinn, mit verboten werden politiker nie weit kommen da sie dann wieder als rechtsradikale bezeichnet werden die das volk im griff haben wollen.. von daher wird es Niemals zu änderungen oder verboten kommen.. sei es bei world of warcraft oder bei ego shootern.

mfg


----------



## Waldschurke (28. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich denke es ist ein Scherz oder hat  jemand gesagt woher das interview kommt???
Aber ansonsten find ich das echt lustige darstellung wie mann als Grossmutter oder komischdenkender Erwachsener über die Horde denkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## haiaroma (7. Mai 2008)

hab jetzt nur den ersten eintrag (also den von ohrensammler) gelesen..... O....M.......FFFFF....... GGGGGGG!!
das ist bitter.... echt übel... ich hasse solche deppen -.-
klingt irgendwie nach amerikanischem pfarrer, also echt engstirnig...


Abgeordneter:..meinetwegen Orcs, Trollen und sogar Zombies. Dazu kommt eine Rasse von Blutelfen, die als weibliche Spielfigur sexuell unangemessen freizügig begekleidet wird, bzw. als männliche Spielfigur homoerotische Neigung bei Jugendlichen hervorrufen könnte.
Als Gipfel der Perversion ist man mit einer Zombiespielfigur sogar in der Lage, andere Spielfiguren zu essen. Unglaublich. (schüttelt sich)

daran merkt man doch, dass der keine ahnung hat.... bis auf "bzw. als männliche Spielfigur homoerotische Neigung bei Jugendlichen hervorrufen könnte"... XD
auch ein blindes huhn findet mal ein korn...
wie kann man nur so drauf sein wie der kerl? (schüttelt sich)


----------



## Ematra (7. Mai 2008)

Obwohl ich Ohrensammlers Scherze liebe - über diesen kann ich nicht so richtig lachen. Da ist nichts dabei, für das sich nicht ein Depp finden ließe, der das als ernstgemeinte Ansicht vertritt. Wenn ich bedenke, dass unsere Politiker mehr für die Demontage von Rechtsstaat und Freiheitlich Demokratischer Grundordnung tun, als dies jeder Terrorist vermöchte, wird mir ohnehin angst und bange.


----------



## BasiGorgo (7. Mai 2008)

also liebe wow zocker...
der mann sagt die wahrheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


blutelfen weiber sind schlllllllllll..umpfinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und blutelf kerle sind gaylords 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (7. Mai 2008)

ha wusst ischs doch hordler sind kriminele .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (7. Mai 2008)

Super Post Öhrchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich muss sagen Du wir so langsam mein Lieblingsposter hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"Wo ist der Tank ,ich hab Aggro" einfach nur geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Ruffy


----------



## Kankru (7. Mai 2008)

Lustiger Text, aber noch lustiger, dass manche denken, dass es irgend ein Politiker wirklich gesagt haben soll...    xD
Weiter so

MfG


----------



## Bazoo (7. Mai 2008)

Netter Text, aber mal sowas von weit hergeholt. Wir zu böse? Aggressionserregent? Niemals! Wir sind die Horde. Bei uns lernt man zusammenhalt und wie man die Allies mit ihren Köpfen in die **** bevor man den **** vor ***** und *****...Naja, wie gesagt, sind doch harmlos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  für die Horde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollivan (7. Mai 2008)

...heinzelmännchen und engel als hordler xDxD made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (7. Mai 2008)

der kommt aus bayern und ist ein csu-abgeordneter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wahrscheinlich ist er noch katholisch und glaubt an den weihnachtsmann.

oder das wahrscheinlichste, er wurde beim testspielen vom hordler gecampt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hier kommt wieder der berühmte tellerrand zum tragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domiel (7. Mai 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> In Folge wird ein Interview wiedergegeben, welches das Onlinemagazin mmorpgmagz (www.mmorpgmagz.org) in den letzten Wochen mit einem Abgeordneten einer konservativen bayrischen Partei geführt hat. Dieser möchte namentlich ungenannt bleiben.
> 
> MMORPGMAGZ: Unserer erste Frage, Herr Abgeordneter bezieht sich auf die Tatsache, dass sie ihren Namen nicht nennen wollen. Was ist der Grund?
> 
> ...



warum musst du diesen müll hier verbreiten? peinlich und dumm für jeden der damit was zu tun hat!


----------



## Fähnchen (7. Mai 2008)

Domiel schrieb:


> warum musst du diesen müll hier verbreiten? peinlich und dumm für jeden der damit was zu tun hat!




böser Ohrensammler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Travis_rd (7. Mai 2008)

Paladin = Gotteskrieger = Taliban?

Dann haette sich der Hass auf Palas ja geklaert...


----------



## Scrätcher (7. Mai 2008)

Ohhhhohooooohooo! Mist!! 

Wieso ging dieser Thread an mir vorüber??

Iss der Raid schon vorbei? Hatt die Villa schon wer gecleart??!??

Welche Gilde hat sie auf dem Farmplan??

/Gruppenchannel:
Troll sucht 4 weibliche Blutelfinnen für Raid auf Villa, hab genug Mojo für alle, es werden weibl. Jägerinnen in knappen epicklamotten bevorzugt

spamm - ende!^^


----------



## Metadron72 (7. Mai 2008)

Krendel schrieb:


> Genau wegen dieser fragen muss ich dir sagen, lieber Ohrensammler:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab ich auch grad gedacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duncon (7. Mai 2008)

Was denn das für ein geistiger Schwachsinn.....

Lohnt sich nicht so ein Thread... vollkommender Blödsinn.

Auf jeden Fall sehr amüsant.....


----------



## mckayser (7. Mai 2008)

haiaroma schrieb:


> hab jetzt nur den ersten eintrag (also den von ohrensammler) gelesen..... O....M.......FFFFF....... GGGGGGG!!
> das ist bitter.... echt übel... ich hasse solche deppen -.-
> klingt irgendwie nach amerikanischem pfarrer, also echt engstirnig...
> Abgeordneter:..meinetwegen Orcs, Trollen und sogar Zombies. Dazu kommt eine Rasse von Blutelfen, die als weibliche Spielfigur sexuell unangemessen freizügig begekleidet wird, bzw. als männliche Spielfigur homoerotische Neigung bei Jugendlichen hervorrufen könnte.
> ...



gz an Dich! Find die Story gerade so schlecht, dass sie weder fake noch real sein kann. Sie ist einfach nur kacke iwie...


----------



## Caliostra (7. Mai 2008)

*bemüht sich gerade, seinen Lachkrampf unter Kontrolle zu bekommen*

Also ich kenne dieses Interview ja schon länger von Öhrchen, und es ist eine in meinen Augen geniale Realsatire .... aber was sich hier einige Schreiber als Antwort darauf erlauben, ist noch besser als der eigentliche Ausgangsartikel von Öhrchen ..... 

Wenn ihr mit dem Begriff Satire nichts anfangen könnt, geht mal auf die Seite von Wikipedia


----------



## KennyKiller (7. Mai 2008)

oink


----------



## Shênya (7. Mai 2008)

Caliostra schrieb:


> *bemüht sich gerade, seinen Lachkrampf unter Kontrolle zu bekommen*
> 
> Also ich kenne dieses Interview ja schon länger von Öhrchen, und es ist eine in meinen Augen geniale Realsatire .... aber was sich hier einige Schreiber als Antwort darauf erlauben, ist noch besser als der eigentliche Ausgangsartikel von Öhrchen .....
> 
> Wenn ihr mit dem Begriff Satire nichts anfangen könnt, geht mal auf die Seite von Wikipedia



Tya das is das Problem hier ^^
mind. 75% aller buffeduser die hier rumstöbern sind ironieimmun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caliostra (7. Mai 2008)

Ist das eigentlich ein typisches Problem der Deutschen ? Ihr habt soviele wirklich gute Kabarettisten, aber irgendwie scheint Sarkasmus / Ironie ein Buch mit 7 Siegeln zu sein für euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da bringt jemand wie Öhrchen so Klasse Artikel ins Forum wie diesen hier, oder die Sache mit dem Imbalin oder heute mit dem Spotten der Krieger, und ihr nehmt so etwas auch noch ernst ... ne ne ne ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (7. Mai 2008)

pf das spiel ist ja ab 12.. also


----------



## SehrBoehZe (7. Mai 2008)

kA obs schon irgendwo geschrieben wurde aber bedenkt mal das in china undead / skelette zensiert wurden...
klar, zensieren is schon ne stufe härter aber so im groben kommt das auf gleiche raus... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wobei ich hier aber eher glaube das es nur ein scherz is, ich hätte nämlich kein bock auf feen o.ä. rum zu kloppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greez


----------



## Kacie (7. Mai 2008)

das is bestimmt ein fake. 
... und trotzdem gaaar nicht lustig


----------



## Suske (7. Mai 2008)

Haha, das ist ja echt lustig, der Typ scheint wohl zu oft von der Horde gekillt worden zu sein und versucht nun sich zu Rächen...einfach nur geil xD

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Suske


----------



## Anduris (7. Mai 2008)

Echt hammer geil!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 musste echt lachen als ich das gelesen habe. Ist dir wirklich gut gelungen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mach weiter so und hau rein!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juudra (7. Mai 2008)

Ich als Hordler finds grade genial.Weils nämlich so scheiße zum lachen ist das es glatt wahr sein könnte.Ja ich oute mich hier als Fan von Sarkasmus und ironie XD.Ich fands einfach zum zum schmunzeln ;D 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oh lieber wow gott lass die story wahr sein das wär noch nen lacher oben drauf wenn net schade hab immer gern was zum lachen XD 

versteh nicht wie manche leute sowas ernst nehmen können habt ihr keinen Humor O.o


----------



## Mal´kuth (7. Mai 2008)

DerHenne schrieb:


> Sehr schön, das ist geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




deiner meinung


----------



## Killerbäumchen (7. Mai 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> In Folge wird ein Interview wiedergegeben, welches das Onlinemagazin mmorpgmagz (www.mmorpgmagz.org) in den letzten Wochen mit einem Abgeordneten einer konservativen bayrischen Partei geführt hat. Dieser möchte namentlich ungenannt bleiben.
> 
> MMORPGMAGZ: Unserer erste Frage, Herr Abgeordneter bezieht sich auf die Tatsache, dass sie ihren Namen nicht nennen wollen. Was ist der Grund?
> 
> ...





öm lol


----------



## Skilli (7. Mai 2008)

Ich hab gehört Pusher haben einen kleinen P.nis !


----------



## Exo1337 (7. Mai 2008)

Skilli schrieb:


> Ich hab gehört Pusher haben einen kleinen P.nis !



push


----------



## Bloodlight (7. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wo ist der Tank ich hab Aggro“ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  lach flash


----------



## Vanía (7. Mai 2008)

lol genial!!!

aber als ob das prob mit den blutelfen nicht auch bei den nachtelfen das prob wäre....

nur das die ne komische hautfarbe ham und die männlichen auf bäumlöcher stehn... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## René93 (7. Mai 2008)

heinzelmännchen? XD dann würde ich 1. warhammer anfangen und 2. sollten die sich hellgate angucken dann machen die selbstmord...
schade das das ausgedacht is


----------



## Crâshbâsh (7. Mai 2008)

Gibts schon lange...


----------



## Scrätcher (7. Mai 2008)

Caliostra schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich ein typisches Problem der Deutschen ? Ihr habt soviele wirklich gute Kabarettisten, aber irgendwie scheint Sarkasmus / Ironie ein Buch mit 7 Siegeln zu sein für euch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ja weißte nicht? Auf die Volksfertigkeit Deutscher gibts + 20 auf Ironieressistenz... LEIDER!!!!

Glücklicherweise schaffen es manche durch ihre Klassenfähigkeiten diese Ressistenz wieder "auszugleichen".... man man man.... Ich werd demnächst mal einen Brief an Gott schreiben und ihm darum bitten endlich mal ein Weltweitenpatch drauf zu spielen! Und hoffentlich werden die Deutschen dann mal in der Ressistenz "genervt"! Ansonsten seh ich schwarz für unsere Humoristische Zukunft! Und nein das war ausnahmsweise mal keine Anspielung auf unsere Bundeskanzlerin! Auch wenn ich mich ab und an Frage: Wenn Angie Wow spielen würde/sollte für welche Rasse würd sie sich wohl entscheiden???


----------



## Anderoth (7. Mai 2008)

Neue Klasse mit WotLK incoming: Der Poltiker
Seine 3 Talenttrees sind Schwachsinn durchsetzen, Publizismus und Inkomepetenz

Ok Scherz beiseite ich finde den Text auch ziemlich belustigend vorallem wo der Poltiker meint, dass man die Rassen ja durch Feen und co ersetzen kann da hab ich erstmal geschmunzelt.

Aber ich denke auch dass des erfunden ist. Denn in meinen Augen können männliche N811en auch homoerotische Perversionen hervorrufen und mit hilfe von Gnomen werden kleinwüchsige diskriminiert tztztz...

Was ich damit sagen will, wäre des ein echter Politiker hätte der net nur gegen die Horde gehetzt sondern auch gegen die Allianz.


----------



## Scrätcher (7. Mai 2008)

hab mir grad noch Gedanken gemacht woher diese Ressistenz kommt...

Geh mal in Deutschland auf ein öffentliches Amt und beantrage IRGENDWAS!

Die deutsche Bürokratie treibt einen entweder zum wahnsinn oder man wird dagegen immun.....

Und irgendwann hat sich dann wohl diese Ressistenz gebildet.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikaster (7. Mai 2008)

Anderoth schrieb:


> Neue Klasse mit WotLK incoming: Der Poltiker
> Seine 3 Talenttrees sind Schwachsinn durchsetzen, Publizismus und Inkomepetenz
> 
> Ok Scherz beiseite ich finde den Text auch ziemlich belustigend vorallem wo der Poltiker meint, dass man die Rassen ja durch Feen und co ersetzen kann da hab ich erstmal geschmunzelt.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mehr fällt mir dazu net ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taodan (7. Mai 2008)

ich finde den Text sehr gut ! Dickes LOb!!


----------



## Sharkeno (7. Mai 2008)

Ich liebe die beiträge von Ohrensammler immer wieder geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aba des mit dem durchgeknalltem der schrie:Wo is der tank???
des finde ich ma echt ein bissel unglaubwürdig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Betrunkener (7. Mai 2008)

Find ich spitze

Das hieße kein Jugendlicher darf mehr Horde spielen, also sind bei der Horde nurnoch Leute vom Alter 18+ bzw 21+


----------



## Minastirit (7. Mai 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> Ohrensammler:
> 
> a) zu viel Fantasy (ok das mag ich xD)
> b) zu viel Zeit?^^
> ...



/signöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragim (7. Mai 2008)

Ohrensammler hat ma wieder zugeschlagen^^


----------



## Ronas (7. Mai 2008)

8/10 musste ab und zu echt schmunzeln =)


----------



## Hupfdole (7. Mai 2008)

Ich hab einfach mal den Großteil der Antworten überlesen, denke aber mal, dass genug Leute mal wieder glaubten, es sein echt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lieber Ohrensammler, dank diesem Beitrag hab ich mein Profil um ne Kleinigkeit unter meinem Namen ergänzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weiter so ! Im übrigen: ich meine in einer Antwort gelesen zu haben, die Horde würds nun abkriegen ... naja sinngemäß halt. Find ich garnicht so sehr, hier wurden eher gewisse Politiker aufs Korn genommne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Egal, weiter so ! 


ps. 11/10


----------



## Sorec (7. Mai 2008)

made my day, sogar nach ueberstunden ^^ n1 geworden


----------



## Crystania (7. Mai 2008)

WO IS DER TANK ICH HAB AGGRO ^^ 

einfach geil xD oh mann die politiker haben au nix zu tun ^^


----------



## Esprit-Chimära (7. Mai 2008)

wie oft wird dieses fiktive Interview hier noch aufgewärmt ?

Die darin enthaltene Kritik kratzt ohnehin nur an der Oberfläche. 

Mich würde viel eher eine tiefenpsychologische Studie über die Typen interessieren, die Horde (ausgenommen die schönen Blutelfen, die wieder ganz andere Bedürfnisse befriedigen) spielen. Ich halte es für durchaus wahrscheinlich, dass nicht wenige davon sofort eine Zwangsjacke verpasst bekämen, wenn sie sich einmal einer psychiatrischen Untersuchung unterzögen. Aber wie schön ist es doch, in WoW ganz anonym dem inneren Schweinehund freien Lauf lassen zu können. 

Allein: Der innere Schweinehund lässt sich nicht wie ein PC ausschalten, er ist permanent da.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fleischermeister (7. Mai 2008)

Echt gut, ich würde meinen Hut ziehen, wenn ich einen hätte, besonders geil ist das es anscheinend wirklich ein paar Pappnasen gibt die das für voll nehmen.

Geile Satire und wie schon zuvor erwähnt, ist immer nen bisl Wahrheit dran, wenn auch überzogen dargestellt. Ich hab mir aber innerlich den Stöber vorgestellt beim lesen, mmhh.. grinse immer noch^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frigobert (7. Mai 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Mich würde viel eher eine tiefenpsychologische Studie über die Typen interessieren, die Horde (ausgenommen die schönen Blutelfen, die wieder ganz andere Bedürfnisse befriedigen) spielen. Ich halte es für durchaus wahrscheinlich, dass nicht wenige davon sofort eine Zwangsjacke verpasst bekämen, wenn sie sich einmal einer psychiatrischen Untersuchung unterzögen. Aber wie schön ist es doch, in WoW ganz anonym dem inneren Schweinehund freien Lauf lassen zu können.



Yepp, und alle, die einen Gnom spielen, sind pädophil, oder was?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (7. Mai 2008)

Frigobert schrieb:


> Yepp, und alle, die einen Gnom spielen, sind pädophil, oder was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ähm ich spiele einen gnom mager mit grünen  haaren bin  ich pervers ??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meister Harrich (7. Mai 2008)

Ist den Leuten im Landtag langweilig oder leiden die einfach schon an akuter Spießeritis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... Wenn das ernst gemeint ist zumindest mal.
Auf jeden Fall ist das das lustigste oder auch Schwachsinnigste was ich die Woche gehört habe (vor allem das Zitat mit dem Hordespieler, der von der Polizei Aggro gezogen hat xD)


----------



## gas (7. Mai 2008)

"als männliche Spielfigur homoerotische Neigung bei Jugendlichen hervorrufen könnte." xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Millhouse (7. Mai 2008)

Was heißt langweilig manchmal habe ich dat gefühl von den Politikern den geht es nur noch darum irgentwas zu verbieten,oder was zu kontrollieren.Habe einfach nur noch dat Gefühl das ich in ein Überwachungsstaat lebe.Und Schäuble würde bestimmt gerne wieder die Stasi aufleben lassen damit er alle Terroristen gleich dingfest machen kann.


----------



## Shany (25. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BrdDaSram (25. Mai 2008)

lol genial der Artikel, vorallem der Satz "Wo ist der Tank, ich hab Aggro"
xD


----------



## Faenwolf (1. Juni 2008)

Muha Tötet es!

PS: Giev Politiker als spielbare Rasse, dann hab ich neben Nachtelfen was zum verprügeln!


----------



## Tehodrakis (1. Juni 2008)

McFly215 schrieb:


> Ah, das ist nun der Thread, der die Horde mal ein bissl ran nimmt, nach dem bei deinem Fragebogen so viele Allies geweint haben wie unfair der ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wir sind ein bissel zu naja... wir fühlen uns halt nicht direkt angegriffen


----------



## Versace83 (16. Juni 2008)

hahaha... also am lustigsten finde ich noch die Vorstellung wie einer von der Polizei abgeführt wird und schreit „Wo ist der Tank ich hab Aggro“  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShadowOfTheMoon (16. Juni 2008)

Also wenns lustig sein sollte is es doof, wenne s ernst gemeint war is es krank, dieser typ hat ja keine Ahnung, leute die auch gernein unsere Mitte gesehen sind als neue rassen für die Hordem Heinzelmännchen OMFG POLITIKER *KOTZ/BRECH/WÜRG/STERB*


----------



## Mompster (16. Juni 2008)

Ohrensammler ownes ALL !!!

Muahahahaha

Sensationell !!!


----------



## Pitysplash (16. Juni 2008)

Rofl,die Pöse Pöse Horde mit einer Horde aus Feen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aggropip (16. Juni 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Er war höchst aggressiv  und rief er immer wieder Unsinniges wie : &#8222;Wo ist der Tank ich hab Aggro&#8220; Dabei versuchte er mit zwei lila bemalten Messern auf die Polizisten loszugehen.



Ich find den Satz einfach nur geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das kenn ich irgendwo her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (16. Juni 2008)

Ja klar, und als nächstes werden Horde/Allianz gegen Parteien wie SPD und CDU ausfetauscht was? Aber dann ist´s ihnen auch nicht recht...

Wird eh nie durchgesetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber es hat schon was, zu rufen " Wo ist der Tank, ich hab Aggro" xD


----------



## Mjollnir82 (30. April 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> MMORPGMAGZ: Aber das Spiel lebt doch im Wesentlichen von der Existenz dieser beiden Fraktionen.
> 
> Abgeordneter: Wir wollen den Hersteller ja auch nicht zwingen, dieses System aufzugeben. Er hat jederzeit die Möglichkeit, die Hordenfraktion zu ändern. Ich persönlich würde Figuren vorschlagen, die ebenfalls in unserem Kulturkreis positiv besetzt sind. Gut geeignet wären beispielsweise Feen, Engel oder Heinzelmännchen. Vielleicht ja sogar Politiker (lacht herzhaft)



Ich wäre für ein Abändern.
Ich stelle mir das schon bildlich vor. Mein eigener Heinzelmännchen Schamane lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (30. April 2009)

14.03.2008, 12:04 - 16.06.2008, 16:07  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wie schafft man es, solche Beiträge rauszukramen?


----------



## Mjollnir82 (30. April 2009)

ganz einfach über nen link in nem aktuellen Beitrag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (30. April 2009)

Mjollnir82 schrieb:


> Ich wäre für ein Abändern.
> Ich stelle mir das schon bildlich vor. Mein eigener Heinzelmännchen Schamane lol
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich will nen Spongebob! Nicht irgend einen Spongobob! Nein! Einen der gefährlich gucken kann!


----------



## villain (30. April 2009)

hehe..schönes ding! 9/10


----------



## Tamîkus (30. April 2009)

omg wen cih sowas lese dan   mus ich mich vor al 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 chen auf dem boden rollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  horde verboten ? das würde blizz net machn die beziehung zwischen horde und allianz eght ja bis zu wc1 zurück und gehört nu ma zu geschichte dazu und horde ist net böse die frühere hiorde aus wc1-2 war böse die heutige wow horde hat sich vom bösen gelöst und wollen ihr eigenes leben führen und net nur in krige ziehen und andere abschlachten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## villain (30. April 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> omg wen cih sowas lese dan   mus ich mich vor al
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




offtopic:und wenn ich sowas lese, bekomme ich fast augenkrebs. ich musste deinen beitrag eben zweimal lesen, um ihn zu verstehen. wir sind hier zwar nicht im leistungskurs deutsch, aber ein klein wenig mehr beachtung sollte die deutsche rechtschreibung und grammatik schon finden.


----------



## Scrätcher (30. April 2009)

villain schrieb:


> offtopic:und wenn ich sowas lese, bekomme ich fast augenkrebs. ich musste deinen beitrag eben zweimal lesen, um ihn zu verstehen. wir sind hier zwar nicht im leistungskurs deutsch, aber ein klein wenig mehr beachtung sollte die deutsche rechtschreibung und grammatik schon finden.



Naja vielleicht hat sich ihm auch der Sinn des Threads noch nicht zu erkennen gegeben aber irgendwann wird vielleicht auch er über den Tellerand hinaus schauen. Um festzustellen: "Oh da ist ja noch ein größerer Teller! Mal sehen was ich an seinem Rand finde!"^^


----------



## natfaal (30. April 2009)

Okay dieser Abgeordneter war garantiert ein Bayer und erzkatolisch aber egal.



Vielleicht leigt es in unseren menschlichen genen, indem wir, das was wir nicht kennen ert einmal verteufeln. Egal ob wir neue Kontienete erobern oder wie es in zahlosen Filmen zu sehen ist der Mensch steht über allen und respektiert nichts anderes.



Auf WoW bezogen heißt das: Spiele ich Allianz ist die Horde mein Feind. SPiele ich Horde ist die Allianz mein Feind.

Ich spiele beide Fraktionen und kann so gesehen kein Gut bzw böse ausmachen (der Lich king ml ausgenommen)



Jder dieser Fraktionen hat seine eigene Kultur und Völker. Deswegen sollte ich beiden mit Respekt begegnen und nicht die eine mehr mögen weil da ein Hansel rumspringt der an Gott glaubt.



lg


----------



## Mithenriel (30. April 2009)

Naja,ich finde es irgendwie langwelig und überhaupt nicht lustig.
Nicht so gelungen imo


----------



## Arquilis (30. April 2009)

Aratosao schrieb:


> [...] Oh mein gott! Was für ein Politiker ist das denn?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


unter anderem aus diesem grund möchte er unerkannt bleiben^^


----------



## Morcan (30. April 2009)

natfaal schrieb:


> Okay dieser Abgeordneter war garantiert ein Bayer und erzkatolisch aber egal.



Der Abgeordnete ist von Ohrensammler ausgedacht...so wie der Rest, es dient zur Unterhaltung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freaking (30. April 2009)

ach du scheiße
wie dumm xD


----------



## Tanabor (30. April 2009)

hehe sehr nice gemacht *daumenhoch*


----------



## Rasson (30. April 2009)

Feen Engel heinzelmännchen ? hm vllt ja auch gleich noch Lebkuchenmännchen oder Micky Maus. Also das Spiel ist ab 12 und ab dem Alter hat man die geistige reife mit "Zombies" umzugehen. Und das mit den weiblichen Blutelfen naja kann sich heutzutage doch sowiso jeder im Internet zuganz zu ich sag mal Erotischen schmuddelseiten verschaffen. Ich will auch nicht ausschliesen das Maännliche Blutelfen nicht gerade Hetero aussehen aber deshalb wird niemand Schwul-.- aber naja war auf jeden fall sehr lustig zu lesen musste mir manchmal echt den Bauch halten vor Lachen^^


----------



## steakpfanne (30. April 2009)

Nice geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wollte schon immermal Heinzelmännchen-Krieger spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greshnak (30. April 2009)

Ok es stimmt, aber wenn unere Welt "verkehrtrum" wäre wäre die Alliant abstrakt.
Die Allianz sind eher die "Menschen" und die Horde die "Wilden Tiere"


----------



## Morcan (30. April 2009)

Greshnak schrieb:


> Ok es stimmt, aber wenn unere Welt "verkehrtrum" wäre wäre die Alliant abstrakt.
> Die Allianz sind eher die "Menschen" und die Horde die "Wilden Tiere"



Die Horde sind wilde Tiere? Es sind humanoide Völker mit eigenen Sitten und Riten...


----------



## Freyen (30. April 2009)

Ach, der gute alte Ohrensammler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hatte mich erst gewundert den alten Thread wieder im Forenticker zu finden, aber dann fiel mir die köstliche Gemeinsamkeit mit den News über die CSU-Politikerin ins Auge, die doch ganz gerne WoW in aller Gesamtheit wegen Gewaltverherrlichung verboten sehen will.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Von wegen positive Identifikationsfiguren auf Allianzseite.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße, 
Freyen


----------



## Geige (30. April 2009)

ziemlich lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greshnak (30. April 2009)

Morcan schrieb:


> Die Horde sind wilde Tiere? Es sind humanoide Völker mit eigenen Sitten und Riten...



Ok nicht wilde Tiere, aber eher die Wilden, und die allianz sind die pingeligen ruhigen finde ich.


----------



## Nargazz (30. April 2009)

5 * Einfach nur gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tohr1 (30. April 2009)

Die werden WoW niemals abschaffen können dafür ist es zu gut!

 An Alle Allys: Heute habt ihr mal wieder bewiesen das ihr die einzigen Kiddis seit in WoW

HORDE 4 LIVE!!


----------



## Cloze (30. April 2009)

Ich bin Cloze und ich spiele Heinzelmännchen Todeskrieger!


----------



## Gabberchen (30. April 2009)

rofl.. abwarten.. politiker als figuren.. 
merkel kennt man ja schon..
kommen dann noch schäuble mitm dauermount und scharping mit nem verlangsamungszauber?


----------



## Cloze (30. April 2009)

Encounter vom neuen Addon: Patchwerk Verheugen *ekelt sich*


----------



## nekori (30. April 2009)

die haben den knall nicht gehört           mehr brauch man dazu nicht sagen !!!


----------



## Livien (30. April 2009)

Ist das als Witz gemeint? Hört sich recht unglaubwürdig an, und wenn das wirklich war sein sollte, dann Quelle posten pls.


----------



## Livien (30. April 2009)

Omg, ein Rechtschreibfehler, bitte jetzt nicht flamen.


----------

